# Gentoo Metall Plakette

## blackrabbit

Nabend Leute,

ich war gerade in einem Ubuntu Forum unterwegs und da wurde gerade eine Aktion ans Rollen gebracht, die ich ziemlich gut finde.

Jeder kennt ja diese "Designed for Windows" Plaketten die auf Laptops kleben.

Nun ja, die Leute da aus dem Forum haben eine "Powered by Ubuntu Linux" Plakette erstellt und sind nun am Produzieren.

Stückpreis 0,35 Euro + Versand und Verpackung.

Mindeststückzahl für eine Aktion sind allerdings 500 Sticker.

Demnach suche ich gerade Leute die gern eine "Powered by Gentoo Linux" Plakette haben wollen würden, bzw ein paar mehr davon.

Ich für meinen Teil will mir eine auf den Monitor bappen.

Also meldet euch, wenn interesse besteht.

Hier mal der Link zur Ubuntu Plakette, damit man eine Vorstellung davon hat wie es aussehen könnte: http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/14/designedforubuntu5qu.jpg

UPDATE

Verzeiht meine lange abwesenheit, hatte einiges zu erledigen, ich editiere mal das Post, damit den Wünschen hier entsprochen wird.

Also folgenden Stand hat sich jetzt hier im Thread ergeben.

Aussehen:

http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/6031/powerdbygentoo0wr.png

Das ist im Moment der mehrheitliche Wunsch auf der Wahl-Hp.

Bestellen:

Noch nicht direkt möglich, im Moment nur eine Vorbestellung auf:

www.daniundmaz.de --> Gentoo Metall Plakette (da kannst du dann auch wählen)

Mindestanzahl:

Nicht existent

Preis:

Schwankt zwischen 30 und 40 Cent, je nachdem wieviele bestellt werden

+

Porto

Deadline für die Wahl ist der 25. März

Danach ist die Wahl der Plakette abgeschlossen; man kann sich aber noch für die Plaketten anmelden/vormerken

Danke nochmal an alle und vor allem an die Leute, die das hier möglich gemacht haben.

Edit: Verbindliche Bestellungen: https://www.gentoo-ev.org/plakette --ian!

2006-04-29 sticky --Earthwings

2006-09-18 unstuck --ian!Last edited by blackrabbit on Thu Mar 02, 2006 8:36 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## manuels

Moin,

naja, is ganz nett, die idee & Metall wäre natürlich echt edel.

ich würde wohl welche nehmen, wenn die mindestabnahme nur 10 beträgt (und selbst soviele brauch ich nicht).

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## Finswimmer

Was sind die 500?

Die muss jeder nehmen? Nee. 

Die müssen gesamt zusammen kommen als Bestellung, damit es billig wird, oder?

Und wer macht dann das mit dem Versand und so?

An sich ne coole Idee...

Aber wohl ungünstig, sowas nur hier im deutschen Forum zu machen...

Es gibt doch schon nen Gentoo Shop?

Tobi

----------

## hoschi

500 User?

Kein Problem  :Very Happy: 

Wobei ich schon lange auf ein "Zertifiziert für GNU/LINUX (Kernel 2.6/GLIBC 2.3.5)"-Aufkleber warte  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Gut...Dann packen wirs an  :Wink: 

Wer macht das Design?

Würde mir echt gefallen...Zu Not nehme ich auch 50 Stück, und pappe die auf jeden PC, den ich finde  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> Was sind die 500?
> 
> Die muss jeder nehmen? Nee. 

 

Achso, noch besser   :Very Happy: 

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Wer macht das Design?

 

Wenn ich da an das offizielle Gentoo-Logo denke, schaudert's mir.  :Confused: 

Wo gibt es die dinger überhaupt (welcher anbieter)?

----------

## Vaarsuvius

naja ein designed for Linux wuerde mir besser gefallen als gentoo linux, aber kaufen wuerd ich trotzdem ein paar...  :Wink: 

----------

## ph03n1x

Ja, das Gentuuuu Logo könnte schon mal etwas modernisiert werden. Hoffe alle Künstler lesen das  :Smile: 

Die Idee mit dem aufkleber find ich genial. Die Windows Dinger sind echt schwer abzukriegen udn gibt manchmal Spuren, die man so wieder beseitigen könnte  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blackrabbit

Natürlich gehts da um 500 Pro gesammter Lieferung. Also wenn man 500 Leute findet kann jeder einen oder mehr nehmen.

Das mit dem Logo müsste man dann noch besprechen.

SVGs habe ich hier, die könnten vom Ubuntu Logo verändert werden, da sind dann nämlich die exakten Maße drin, afaik, kann da aber noch nachfragen.

Ich habe erstmal nur hier im deutschen Angefragt, weil ich ja auch das generelle interesse im kleinen erfragen wollte.

Außerdem weiss ich nicht wie das mit dem Versand in andere Länder ausschaut.

Bei dem Design der Plakette sind wir relativ frei, also wenn wir uns auf etwas einigen können, dann können wir uns davon halt welche machen lassen.

Ach ja, eine Anmerkung die ich gelesen hatte: die Plaketten sind dann sogar Waschstrassenfest  :Wink: 

Also wenn es hier jemanden gibt, der begabt im Design ist, bitte mal Vorschläge posten.

Edit: hab mich eben mal schnell dran versucht. noch nicht das optimum, aber eine idee...

http://www.hoppelnet.de/img/pub/designed_for_linux.png

----------

## Inte

Die Plaketten gibts doch schon längst ...

Wer auf 'ner Messe war, auf der der Förderverein Gentoo e.V. vertreten war, konnte die Plaketten für etwas Kleingeld erwerben.

Fragt einfach mal in #gentoo-ev auf irc.freenode.net

----------

## b3cks

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Die Plaketten gibts doch schon längst ...
> 
> Wer auf 'ner Messe war, auf der der Förderverein Gentoo e.V. vertreten war, konnte die Plaketten für etwas Kleingeld erwerben.
> 
> Fragt einfach mal in #gentoo-ev auf irc.freenode.net

 

Gibt es irgendwo ein Bildchen von dem Dingen?   :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

 *blackrabbit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.hoppelnet.de/img/pub/designed_for_linux.png

 

Sieht doch nett aus.

Etwas mehr "Text" wäre schon verbraucherfreundlicher, gerade was so wichtige Versionsstände des Kernels, der GLIBC und  des X-Servers angeht.

Sonst hat man zwar einen schönen Aufkleber, aber sogar die MS-Sticker hätten mehr Informationsgehalt.

Ein technisch sinnvolles Logo muss ja einen "Marketingartikel" nicht ausschließen.

PS: Falles es einen Sticker mit Gentoo-Logo statt Linux-Pinguin werden sollte, mir ist es persönlich nicht egal, dann aber das neuere Gentoo-Logo auf weißem Grund.

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> Etwas mehr "Text" wäre schon verbraucherfreundlicher, gerade was so wichtige Versionsstände des Kernels, der GLIBC und des X-Servers angeht. 

 

Meiner meinung reicht "Linux 2.6"

----------

## ph03n1x

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Etwas mehr "Text" wäre schon verbraucherfreundlicher, gerade was so wichtige Versionsstände des Kernels, der GLIBC und des X-Servers angeht.  
> 
> Meiner meinung reicht "Linux 2.6"

 

Um dann bei jedem Releasewechsel neue Aufkleber zu kaufen? Linux powered oder so wär meiner Meinung nach genug. Schöner wär natürlich ein Gentoo-logo, aber das aktuelle ist m.E. schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen...

----------

## Finswimmer

Wie wäre es mit:

Linux, powered by Gentoo

?

Und: Ich fände es gut, wenn das dann im "richtigen" Gentoo Style ist, und vor allem das schöne Gentoo Logo...

Ich bin total unkreativ... Aber nur so als Anregung: 

Ginge es auch, dass sowohl Tux, als auch Das Gentoo Logo enthalten ist?

Mehr würde ich auch nicht drunterschreiben...

Weil, was bringt Kernel Version, ob Kde oder Gnome benutzt wird, im Endeffekt, soll es für mich nur anderen zeigen, dass ich Windows nicht benutze... Daher, Linux powered by Gentoo

Nur so als Gedankenanregung...

Schreibt mal, was ihr davon haltet...

Tobi

----------

## blackrabbit

Ich denke direkte Versionsnummern sind schonmal schlecht, weil man schon ne Charge macht und die dann auch ja "allen" gefallen muss und zu allen passen muss.

Über den genauen Wortlaut können wir gern noch reden, aber ich bräuchte mal jemanden, der ein wenig mehr ahnung von Design usw hat und evtl Ideen hat und diese mal umsetzt und hier mal Ergebnisse zeigt, das wäre schon irgendwie Hilfreich  :Smile: 

Also nochmals der Aufruf: Designer dieser Welt, meldet euch!.

----------

## l3u

"Powered by Linux" bzw. "Powered by Gentoo Linux" fänd ich cool. "Designed for Linux" kann man ja bei 80% der Hardware nur bedingt behaupten ... Aber wenn, dann schon das Original-Logo. Ich hab irgendwann mal ein paar Gentoo-SVG-Logos zusammengetragen: http://www.nasauber.de/sandkasten/gentoo-logos/ vielleicht hilft's? ;-)

----------

## hoschi

 *ph03n1x wrote:*   

>  *manuels wrote:*    *Quote:*   Etwas mehr "Text" wäre schon verbraucherfreundlicher, gerade was so wichtige Versionsstände des Kernels, der GLIBC und des X-Servers angeht.  
> 
> Meiner meinung reicht "Linux 2.6" 
> 
> Um dann bei jedem Releasewechsel neue Aufkleber zu kaufen? Linux powered oder so wär meiner Meinung nach genug. Schöner wär natürlich ein Gentoo-logo, aber das aktuelle ist m.E. schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen...

 

Äh?

Hast du dich jetzt vertippt oder wie?

Ein Major-Release hält "geschätzt" zwei Jahre, ich glaube nicht wirklich an ein Problem.

Oder ist das ein gescheiteter Suse-Fanboy-Flachwitz?

----------

## calisti

JA, ich hätte auch gerne so einen Aufkleber, oder auch mehrere  muss aber leider auch sagen dass ich bei solchen Sachen etwas unkreativ bin   :Sad: 

Finde die merchandise Artikel von Gentoo leider generell etwas bescheiden wenn man da zB an Open BSD denkt...

----------

## gentop

Hi,

habt ihr diese ganzen Aufkleber schon gesehen? Ein bisschen weiter mit Suchbegriffen spielen bzw. die einzelnen shops mal anschauen und es finden sich noch wesentlich mehr  :Wink: 

//gentop

----------

## blackrabbit

Es sind aber eben keine so tollen Metallplaketten  :Smile: 

Ich wollte halt das Interesse mal aushorchen und dann evtl jemanden finden, der das Design so hinbekommt, dass der Großteil der Leute damit zufrieden ist.

Bisher hat sich noch leider kein Designer bei mir gemeldet  :Sad: 

----------

## manuels

 *blackrabbit wrote:*   

> Bisher hat sich noch leider kein Designer bei mir gemeldet 

 

Naja, ich würde mich zwar nicht als Designer bezeichnen, aber ich habe da ein paar Erfahrungen mit.

In den Weihnachtsferien würde ich mir das ganze mal vornehmen.

Aber ich brauche Infos über Größe, Hintergrundfarbe, Text etc...

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## b3cks

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *blackrabbit wrote:*   Bisher hat sich noch leider kein Designer bei mir gemeldet  
> 
> Naja, ich würde mich zwar nicht als Designer bezeichnen, aber ich habe da ein paar Erfahrungen mit.
> 
> In den Weihnachtsferien würde ich mir das ganze mal vornehmen.
> ...

 

Dito!

Vielleicht komme ich auch dazu. Nur müsste man sich mal einigen, wie die Plakette aussehen soll und vor allem welche Informationen da drauf sollen.

----------

## dakjo

@blackrabbit: Wo kann man diese Plaketen bestellen?

Ich würde das über den Gentoo e.V. machen, so das wir die bei den nächsten Messen auchnoch verkaufen können.

Vorschläge für das design sollten wir hier im thread sammeln.

Ich würde die Metal-aufkleber dann auch versenden. Gegen einen Selbstadressierten und frankierten Rückumschlag  :Very Happy: 

@Inte: Wir haben Case-Badges und die berühmten Foser-Sticker, aber keine Metalplaketten.

----------

## Anarcho

Also ich würde auch 10 - 20 nehmen.

----------

## blackrabbit

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> @blackrabbit: Wo kann man diese Plaketen bestellen?
> 
> Ich würde das über den Gentoo e.V. machen, so das wir die bei den nächsten Messen auchnoch verkaufen können.
> 
> Vorschläge für das design sollten wir hier im thread sammeln.
> ...

 

Momentan hab ich Kontakt zu dem netten Menschen, der die Ubuntu Dinger gemacht hat und der hat mir angeboten halt auch "eigene" für "uns" drucken zu können.

Wenn man mal gucken will:

Shop mit Stickern

----------

## 76062563

Ich würd auch um die 10 nehmen...

----------

## chrib

Ich bräuchte eigentlich nur 5 Stück.

----------

## manuels

 *blackrabbit wrote:*   

> Momentan hab ich Kontakt zu dem netten Menschen, der die Ubuntu Dinger gemacht hat und der hat mir angeboten halt auch "eigene" für "uns" drucken zu können.
> 
> 

 

Cool, "designt" der die dann auch gleich für uns.

Immer her damit!

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## bladus

Nicht schlecht, 10 würde ich sicherlich auch nehmen  :Smile: 

----------

## Qubit

Bin ebenfalls mit 10Stk. dabei!

----------

## dakjo

Das der e.V. die bestellt ist schon klar, nur braeuchten wir jetzt glaube ich erstmal schoene druckvorlagen.

Also immer her mit den Ideen.

----------

## shaped.ch

ich wär auch etwa mit 20++ stück dabei

----------

## toskala

ich würd 100 stück nehmen

hmm, wie produziert man eigentlich die druckforlagen dafür? also werden die mit hoch-tief relief oder nur "plakette mit druck"?

----------

## chilla

Mit 50 Stück bin ich auch dabei.

*mir ausmal, wo ich die überall hinkleb* ... übers bett, Stühle, tische, espresso-maschine, ...

Dem Kerl, der Fotos online stellt, auf denen seine Freundin mit "powered by gentoo"-stickern auf den Brustwarzen zu sehen ist, bekommt von mir nochmal 10 Stück zu weihnachten geschenkt  :Razz:  ... apropos: wär das nich ne idee für die Hostessen des Gentoo-stands auf dem nächsten Linux-tag?  :Razz: 

nein schmarrn, also ich nehm 50.

----------

## Thargor

Ich würde so 20-30 Stück nehmen.

----------

## toskala

nu haben wir ja glaub die 500 stück minimum locker zusammen, wenn ich das mal so grob im kopf überschlage. wer kümmert sich denn um so ein design? und wann soll das realität werden?

----------

## Inte

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> @Inte: Wir haben Case-Badges, aber keine Metallplaketten.

 Stimmt mein Fehler.  :Embarassed:  Da hatte hab ich mich doch glatt vertan. Sorry.

----------

## b3cks

 *toskala wrote:*   

> nu haben wir ja glaub die 500 stück minimum locker zusammen, wenn ich das mal so grob im kopf überschlage. wer kümmert sich denn um so ein design? und wann soll das realität werden?

 

Es wird sich schon jemand finden, wenn man a) weiß wie die Vorlage auszusehen hat (Größe, Format, Hintergrund) und b) mal Ideen gepostet werden, was auf die Plakette genau rauf soll.

Gruß und ein frohes Fest!

----------

## Thargor

Ich finde, dass das Gentoo Logo drauf sollte. Ist einfach cooler, als tux   :Cool:  (Nix gegen tux   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Finswimmer

Wie wäre es mit beides?

So ne coole Kombination aus Tux und Gentoo Logo...

Tux, der da sitzt, wie immer, und das Gentoo Logo in der Hand hält?

Auf, Grafiker an die Front, ich kann sowas nicht.

Wünsche euch weiße fröhliche Weihnachten

Tobi

----------

## chilla

Damit man mal ne übersicht hat, trage ich die Bestellungen mal zusammen. Stand: 24.12.05 14:15uhr

Feste Anzahlen:

* [Nickname] [stückzahl] [bemerkung]

* 76062563, 10

* chrib, 5

* bladus, 10

* Qubit, 10

* toskala, 100

* chilla, 50

---------------------------

= 185

Ungenaue angaben: 

* [Nickname] [stückzahl] [bemerkung]

* ?manuels, 10, wenn die mindestabnahme nur 10 beträgt (und selbst soviele brauch ich nicht). 

* ?Finswimmer, 50, Zu Not nehme ich auch 50 Stück

* ?calisti, >1, oder auch mehrere

* ?Anarcho, >10<20, 

* ?shaped.ch, >20

* ?Thargor, >20<30

--------------------------

= 110 (jeweils die kleinste anzahl genommen)

Zusammen: 295

N paar fehlen jedoch noch.

Wenn ihr eure Anzahl ändert oder präzisiert, bitte nicht euern post editieren, sondern einen neuen erstellen, damit man nich immer den ganzen thread durchgehen muss. Zudem wäre es sinnvoll, wenn der Threadstarter die Liste in den Anfangspost mit reinnimmt. Ich werde  die liste alle 1-2 Tage korrigieren. 

Grüße und ein frohes Fest, 

Roman

----------

## hoschi

Ich würde auch 10 Stück nehmen.

Und zwei Gentoo-Universal CDs, falls es die mal jemals wieder geben sollte...

 *Quote:*   

> Update - August 5th 2005.0 release cds will be taken offline to prepare for the 2005.1 release which will come shortly.

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich nehm dann 20 Stück.

Tobi

----------

## manuels

Dann präzisiere ich mal: 10 sind schon ok! 

(Mann weiss ja nie wo man die alles hinkleben könnte)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## b3cks

Fest 10 Stück.

Werde mich vielleicht nächste Woche mal an ein Mockup (Design-Entwurf) machen, wenn es die Zeit erlaubt.

----------

## calisti

ich würd auch 10 nehmen

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich wäre auch dabei^^

----------

## tioan

ich würd auch 10 stück nehmen

----------

## Evil2000

Ich bin auch mit 20 dabei.

----------

## rc

Bin ebenfalls mit 10 dabei.

Gruss,

rc

----------

## giga89

Ich auch  :Smile: 

----------

## Edorian

Ich würde auch 10 nehmen (vll auch mehr)

----------

## ian!

Alles schön und gut, aber hat sich jetzt mal jemand an ein Design gesetzt?

----------

## b3cks

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Alles schön und gut, aber hat sich jetzt mal jemand an ein Design gesetzt?

 

Ich habe schon mal was angefangen, aber wegen der Feiertage halt nicht viel Zeit.

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> Alles schön und gut, aber hat sich jetzt mal jemand an ein Design gesetzt?

 

Würd ich gern mal machen, aber ich hab immer noch keine informationen zu größe, farben, motiv, text...

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## Sas

Na dann mach doch einfach mal 'nen Vorschlag  :Wink: 

Ich könnte mir z.B. so was ähnliches wie die zuerst genannten (k)ubuntu-Sticker vorstellen, natürlich mit Gentoo-Logo und -Schriftzug.

Ich würde dann auch ein paar (je nach Mindestabnahme) nehmen.

Gruß, Sas

----------

## Evil2000

ich hab mal eben etwas rumprobiert:

klick mich

Hat jemand das Gentoo-Logo als Vektorgrafik?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

ist es eigentlich fix, dass es Gentoo Linux heisst und nicht Gentoo GNU/Linux?

bitte - das soll kein flame sein! nur der vollständigkeit halber.

oder heisst es OFFIZIELL "Gentoo Linux"?

cheers

----------

## Evil2000

Ich denke schon, dass "Gentoo Linux" der offzielle Name ist, denn so steht's ja auf gentoo.org unter dem Logo und auch im <title>.

----------

## Sas

Ich fänds gut, wenn einer der (mehr oder weniger?) offiziellen Schriftzüge genutzt würde. Also von gentoo.org, gentoo.de oder hier aus dem Forum.

----------

## Evil2000

Joa, aber irgendwie gibt's 0 doku zu den logos  :Sad: 

Weiß jemand, was für'n Font im Logo von Gentoo.de verwendet wird?

----------

## b3cks

Hier ist dann mal meine erste Mockup-Version: Gentoo Sticker v1

Für meine erste Gimp-Arbeit gar nicht mal so schlecht.   :Wink:  Leider gibt es keine offizielle Gentoo-Schriftart und diese Bubble-Schrift ist nur Selbstkonstrukt und keine richtige Schriftart, soweit ich weiß. Habe deswegen mal ein Font genommen der eine der vielen Gentoo-Fonts ähnlich sieht und meiner Meinung nach recht gut passt.

----------

## dakjo

@b3cks: gefällt mir (persönlich) sehr gut

Ich wäre zwar für Gentoo GNU/Linux, aber schick.

Der einfachheit halber, würde ich es so machen:

Der e.V. bestellt erstmal 2000 Stück von dem hier ausgewählten design.

Danach werden wir entweder eine Bestellseite bereitstellen,

oder einfach einen Rückadressierten und Frankierten Rückumschlag akzeptieren.

Sollte jemand etwas dagegenhaben meldet euch bitte.

----------

## _hephaistos_

bin auch für GNU/Linux   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## b3cks

Das "GNU" sieht mit dem Font aber recht bescheiden aus, siehe hier.

----------

## _ping

Stimmt ohne GNU Linux schaut es besser aus.

Ich würde auch welche nehmen

----------

## manuels

moin,

wie wäre es mit b3cks version nur mit kleingeschriebenem gentoo? und das linux vielleicht ein bisschen größer (  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## b3cks

 *manuels wrote:*   

> moin,
> 
> wie wäre es mit b3cks version nur mit kleingeschriebenem gentoo? und das linux vielleicht ein bisschen größer (  )

 

Wieso möchtest du das "Gentoo" denn so unterdrücken? Hier mal eine Lowercase-Version.

Weiß einer vielleicht welche Schriftart der Gentoo-Shop verwendet?

----------

## _ping

Also die erste Version (uppercase) war besser

----------

## Thargor

Das sieht doch mal sehr gut aus b3cks *klatscht*

(Also die uppercase-version ohne GNU)

[X] Dafür  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Evil2000 wrote:*   

> Ich denke schon, dass "Gentoo Linux" der offzielle Name ist, denn so steht's ja auf gentoo.org unter dem Logo und auch im <title>.

 

Ich glaube der Name ist offiziell "Gentoo-Linux", fachlich korrekt ist natürlich "Gentoo GNU/LINUX", aber das sagt so keiner weil es dann doof klingen würde. GNU/LINUX benützte ich aber sonst recht häufig als Bezeichnung, weil "LINUX" einfach nicht ganz korrekt ist.

Edith sagt:

Ich bin für die Lowercase-Version, aber vielleicht "mit mehr Glanz"?

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich find die uppercase auch am besten..sieht doch echt klasse aus das teil..!  :Smile: 

----------

## b3cks

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Edith sagt:
> 
> Ich bin für die Lowercase-Version, aber vielleicht "mit mehr Glanz"?

 

Was meint Edith denn bitte mit mehr glanz? Schriftglanz, Logoglanz, Metallglanz?

Den Metallglanz kann man om Original eh nicht beeinflussen und das hier ist ja nur ein Veranschaulichungsbeispiel.   :Wink: 

----------

## Tantive

Hi all,

eine kleine Anmerkung am Rande: gentoo ist nicht GNU

Herr Stallman wollte gentoo eine Weile davon überzeugen GNU zu werden, wir sind es aber definitiv nicht und werden es imho auch nie sein.

http://www.gnu.org/links/links.html#FreeGNULinuxDistributions

-------------

Free GNU/Linux distributions

These are all GNU/Linux distributions we know of which consist entirely of free software, and whose main distribution sites distribute only free software. If a distribution does not appear in this list, there's a small chance that it qualifies and we do not know it; however, almost certainly it contains or distributes non-free software.

We would especially like to know of other GNU/Linux distributions that have a policy not to include, or recommend, non-free software. Developers of such distros that wish us to be aware of their distributions should contact <gnu@gnu.org>. 

--------------

Gruss

Micha

----------

## hoschi

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Edith sagt:
> 
> Ich bin für die Lowercase-Version, aber vielleicht "mit mehr Glanz"? 
> 
> Was meint Edith denn bitte mit mehr glanz? Schriftglanz, Logoglanz, Metallglanz?
> ...

 

Gut. Metallglanz war gemeint.

----------

## hoschi

 *Tantive wrote:*   

> Hi all,
> 
> eine kleine Anmerkung am Rande: gentoo ist nicht GNU
> 
> Herr Stallman wollte gentoo eine Weile davon überzeugen GNU zu werden, wir sind es aber definitiv nicht und werden es imho auch nie sein.
> ...

 

Gentoo ist keine GNU/LINUX-Distrubtion weil ich "emerge quake3" eintippen kann?

Für mich hat das nichts mit zusätzlicher Software zu tun, sondern mit dem Base-System (wie im Debian/Gentoo-Social Contract festgelegt).

----------

## manuels

3cks:

schickst du mir mal deine version als gimp-bild, dann kann ich dir zeigen, wie ich es meinte.

zum Gentoo Linux GNU-Streit:

Linus selbst will nicht, dass es Linux/GNU heißt, sondern einfach nur Linux.

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## ian!

Wer hat eigentlich die Rechte am SVG-Logo? Ich würde ja lieber das originale G-Logo nehmen. Die Schrift ist auch so eine Sache. Sieht imho nicht so chic und edel aus, wie es aussehen könnte. Das die Vorlage hochauflösend sein muss, sollte unterdessen klar sein?

----------

## b3cks

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Wer hat eigentlich die Rechte am SVG-Logo? Ich würde ja lieber das originale G-Logo nehmen. Die Schrift ist auch so eine Sache. Sieht imho nicht so chic und edel aus, wie es aussehen könnte. Das die Vorlage hochauflösend sein muss, sollte unterdessen klar sein?

 

Das mit dem Logo versuche ich gerade rauszubekommen. Ich habe es irgendwann einmal von einem Wallpaper-Designer zugeschickt bekommen. Die Schrift soll eigentlich in die geändert werden, die auch im Shop genutzt wird. Das das ganze hochauflösend sein muss ist klar. Nur wie weiß ja keiner und somit macht man sich erstmal an eine Vorlage.

Update: Habe gerade bei einem Bekannten, der in der Branche (Werbung) tätig ist, anfragen lassen wie die Vorlage auszusehen hat und was die Herstellung solcher Sticker so kostet. Also die Vorlage sollte mindestens in Originalgröße zum Sticker vorliegen, unter 300dpi geht nix und das ganze als Vektorgrafik wäre genial. Also das übliche. Die Sticker sind im durchschnitt 20x30mm groß. Kosten konnte er mir so auf Anhieb nicht sagen, er will sich aber erkundigen.

----------

## Inte

1. Grafik

Wenn es unbedingt eine Vektorgrafik sein muss, kann man das Bitmap ja vektorisieren. Mit dem GSC-Logo hab ich das genauso gemacht. Allerdings ist die Auflösung von dem Bitmap mehr als ausreichend für solch einen Sticker.

2. Schriftart

Die Schriftart von gentoo.org bzw. dem Shop kennt irgendwie keiner und (zumindest) in de benutzen wir schon länger die Vorlage von ian! (gentoo.de, deutscher Shop, GSC, etc.). Zusätzliche Buchstaben hab ich einfach in 'nem 7x5px-Raster gebastelt und hochskaliert (Gentoo font).

@b3cks: Schöne Vorschläge, schon mal nicht schlecht. Da fehlt nicht mehr viel bis zur Final.  :Very Happy:  Nur noch das Bitmap als Logo, eine andere Schrift und ...  :Razz: 

----------

## l3u

... also wegen dem "Gentoo"-Schriftzug möchte ich an dieser Stelle nochmals auf http://www.nasauber.de/sandkasten/gentoo-logos/ verweisen ;-)

Abgesehen daon bin ich für "Linux" und nicht "GNU/Linux". Die komischen GNU-Hippie-Fundamentalisten sind mir suspekt. Und bei GNU/Linux muß ich immer amn Debian denken ;-)

----------

## b3cks

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 1. Grafik
> 
> Wenn es unbedingt eine Vektorgrafik sein muss, kann man das Bitmap ja vektorisieren. Mit dem GSC-Logo hab ich das genauso gemacht. Allerdings ist die Auflösung von dem Bitmap mehr als ausreichend für solch einen Sticker.

 

Die Grafik muss nicht zwanghaft als Vektorgrafik vorliegen, es ist bloß wesentlich einfacher für den anschließenden Werbedesigner, die Grafik für die Druck-Maschine anzupassen. Alles was der Werbedesigner machen muss, kostet meistens extra. Also wenn wir das ganze als Vektor hinbekommen, wäre das schon super.

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Schriftart
> 
> Die Schriftart von gentoo.org bzw. dem Shop kennt irgendwie keiner und (zumindest) in de benutzen wir schon länger die Vorlage von ian! (gentoo.de, deutscher Shop, GSC, etc.). Zusätzliche Buchstaben hab ich einfach in 'nem 7x5px-Raster gebastelt und hochskaliert (Gentoo font).
> 
> @b3cks: Schöne Vorschläge, schon mal nicht schlecht. Da fehlt nicht mehr viel bis zur Final.  Nur noch das Bitmap als Logo, eine andere Schrift und ... 

 

Mir persönlich gefällt der Font aus dem offizellem Shop sehr gut. Die Schriftart ist klar, einfach und gut leserlich, was bei den anderen "Fonts" meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade der Fall ist. Der Sticker würde durch das Logo schon auffallen und dann möchten die Leute direkt wissen um was es sich handelt und nicht erst komische Schriften entziffern müssen.

----------

## Evil2000

 *Libby wrote:*   

> ... also wegen dem "Gentoo"-Schriftzug möchte ich an dieser Stelle nochmals auf http://www.nasauber.de/sandkasten/gentoo-logos/ verweisen 
> 
> 

 

Cool, danke  :Smile: 

Ich hab mal 4 ganz neue Versionen mit jeweils anderem Schriftzug gemacht:

Gentoo-Schriftzug

HandelGotD

Luxi Sans

roter Gentoo-Schriftzug

(Leider schaut der png-Export irgendwie ein wenig blöd aus)

Die Bilder sind diesmal in Inkscape gemacht, meine ersten Versuche damit  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Libby wrote:*   

> ... also wegen dem "Gentoo"-Schriftzug möchte ich an dieser Stelle nochmals auf http://www.nasauber.de/sandkasten/gentoo-logos/ verweisen 
> 
> Abgesehen daon bin ich für "Linux" und nicht "GNU/Linux". Die komischen GNU-Hippie-Fundamentalisten sind mir suspekt. Und bei GNU/Linux muß ich immer amn Debian denken 

 

Ich bin kein GNU-Fundmentalist, und will auch lieber ein "Gentoo - Linux" Logo  :Very Happy: 

Ich halte es nur die fachlich korrektere Bezeichnung, aber wenn der Herr Stallmann und Linus gleich gegen mich sind, was soll ich dann noch sagen   :Shocked: 

 *Evil2000 wrote:*   

>  *Libby wrote:*   ... also wegen dem "Gentoo"-Schriftzug möchte ich an dieser Stelle nochmals auf http://www.nasauber.de/sandkasten/gentoo-logos/ verweisen 
> 
>  
> 
> Cool, danke 
> ...

 

Das Erste oder das Zweite, die Nummer Drei hat eine weniger elegante Schrift und die Vier ist quasi ein Doppelmoppel (das Logo steckt quasi zweimal drin).

----------

## Thargor

Ich wäre für die zweite Version

----------

## ConiKost

Die Version mit der roten Schrift ist schön!

----------

## Florian.K

Hallo mir gefällt

http://www.fistcenter.de/temp/gentooplakette2.png

das am besten.

Würde auch welche nehmen

----------

## l3u

Bloß mal so als Denkanstoß: Warum machen alle den Hintergrund iherer Plakette grau oder so gebürsteter-Edelstahl-mäßig? Sollte der nicht eher weiß sein? Ich mein, bei einer Metallplakette kommt der Metall-Look wohl eher durch die Tatsache zustande, daß die Plakette eben aus Metall ist, als durch den Aufdruck, oder täusch ich mich da?!

Abgesehen davon finde ich, daß die Blender-(png-)Version vom Gentoo-G deutlich besser aussieht, als die svg-Version. Und ich wär für den Newage-Schriftzug. Den hab ich schon immer cool gefunden :-P

----------

## b3cks

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Bloß mal so als Denkanstoß: Warum machen alle den Hintergrund iherer Plakette grau oder so gebürsteter-Edelstahl-mäßig? Sollte der nicht eher weiß sein? Ich mein, bei einer Metallplakette kommt der Metall-Look wohl eher durch die Tatsache zustande, daß die Plakette eben aus Metall ist, als durch den Aufdruck, oder täusch ich mich da?!

 

Die Bilder, die du da oben siehst sind Mockups. Quasi Modelle nachdem die Plakette dann erstellt wird. Somit wird auch der Metall-Effekt mit reingenommen, damit man weiß wie Farben und z.B. Schatten-Effekte später ungefähr im Original aussehen.

----------

## l3u

Wegen mir...

----------

## SkaaliaN

und wie wird sich nun entschieden??

=)

----------

## henrynick

Kann man noch bestellen?

So 10 Stück?

----------

## b3cks

Bis jetzt gibt es nicht einmal ein sicheres Layout und Preise, also ruhig Blut.   :Wink: 

----------

## Salathe

Moin Moin

Bin auch mit 10 Stück dabei. Das mit dem roten Schriftzug gefällt mir noch gut, hebt sich ein bischen besser vom Hintergrund ab. 

Wie wärs, wenn man für die endgültige Bestellung schnell irgendwo ein Webformular machen würde, wo man sich eintragen kann?? Oder einfach eine Mailadresse bekannt giebt, wo man bestellen kann?

Gruss 

Salathe

PS: Wie kriegt man eigentlich den Windowskleber weg???

----------

## Anarcho

 *Salathe wrote:*   

> PS: Wie kriegt man eigentlich den Windowskleber weg???

 

Angeblich ganz gut mit nem Fön.

----------

## b3cks

 *Salathe wrote:*   

> Wie wärs, wenn man für die endgültige Bestellung schnell irgendwo ein Webformular machen würde, wo man sich eintragen kann?? Oder einfach eine Mailadresse bekannt giebt, wo man bestellen kann?

 

Wenn das Design steht und man eine Firma gefunden hat, die die Plaketten in guter Qualität zu einem vernünftigem Preis herstellt/herstellen will, kann man sowas in Angriff nehmen.

 *Quote:*   

> PS: Wie kriegt man eigentlich den Windowskleber weg???

 

Anwärmen mit einem Haartrockner, dann abziehen und die restlichen Kleberreste mit dem Oberflächenreiniger deines Vertrauens abwischen.

----------

## Evil2000

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Anwärmen mit einem Haartrockner, dann abziehen und die restlichen Kleberreste mit dem Oberflächenreiniger deines Vertrauens abwischen.

 

Reinigungsbenzin geht ganz gut gut, auf keinen Fall Aceton, das nimmt noch mehr mit weg (hab ich mal gehört *hust*  :Confused: )

----------

## hoschi

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *Salathe wrote:*   PS: Wie kriegt man eigentlich den Windowskleber weg??? 
> 
> Angeblich ganz gut mit nem Fön.

 

Fön + ganz langsam abziehen und immer weiter mit dem Fön draufhalten, eventuell auch mit einem sehr scharfen Messer nachhelfen(vorsicht)!

Beim Centrino-Kleber hilft allerdings auch einfach häufiges Putzen mit eine Brillenputztuch, das Ding löst sich auf...

----------

## dakjo

Ich hab meine immer mit dem Finger abgemacht, die restluche Klebe einfach mit dem Finger weggerubbelt fertig.

OK die klebten hoechstens 4 Wochen auf den Lapis.

----------

## acidix

Wenn der Preis stimmt (wie am Anfang gesagt ...) würd ich auch 20 nehmen.

----------

## meyerm

Gibt es denn mittlerweile ueberhaupt jemanden der sich persoenlich zustaendig fuehlt da was zu unternehmen oder heisst es nur "die anderen / der e.V. machens/-ts schon"? Der e.V. muesste ja ebenfalls von Personen repraesentiert werden  :Very Happy:  Nicht, dass es wegen Nichtzustaendikeitsgefuehlen im Sande verlaeuft.  :Wink: 

Gruesse,

M

----------

## dakjo

Tja, ich habe dem Herrn blackrabbit ja schon ne Mail und ne Forennachricht geschickt, wo wir die herbekommen sollen. Da er ja mit seinen Kontakten hier so geprallt hatte.

Ich versuche gerade den Kontakt mit lx-networks.de herzustellen, um evtl. herauszufinden wo mann diese Sticker herbekommt.

Hab noch ein bischen gedult.

@meyerm ich fühle mich persönlich (als Gentoo e.V. Mitglied) dafür verantwortlich.

----------

## b3cks

Mail von meiner Connection:

 *Quote:*   

> In das Angebot habe ich SÄMTLICHE Kosten mit eingerechnet (zzgl. MwSt, incl.
> 
> Versand).
> 
> Material: Aluminium in "gebürsteter Optik", selbstklebende Rückseite
> ...

 

Das ist das Angebot für diese Plakette: http://filebase.b3cks.com/gentoo/artwork/gentoo_sticker.png

Die Preise sind natürlich pro Plakette.  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

OK, waeren dann fuer

1000 Stück 391 Euro bzw.

2500 Stück 725 Euro richtig?

/me darf evtl. nicht so schnell die threads überfliegen ... hab ich da vorhin jemanden flasch beschuldigt?

----------

## b3cks

Also ich habe nicht mit meiner Connection geprahlt. Ich habe nur mal gesagt, dass ich mal anfragen kann, weil ich da jemanden kenne. Habe ich hiermit getan.  :Wink:  Wäre aber gut, wenn wir noch andere Angebote zum Vergleich hätten, obwohl ich mal denke, dass das hier schon ein Freundschaftspreis ist. Das sind, wie gesagt, nur die Preise für die Plakette und setzt vorraus, dass es eine SVG-Vorlage gibt. Ansonsten kommen noch mal einmalige Bearbeitungskosten für das Erstellen einer solchen Vorlage dazu.

Wer das ganze dann auch immer in die Hand nimmt (ich nehme mal an jemand vom Gentoo e.V. - klingt hier zumindest so), bekommt dann natürlich die Kontaktdaten meiner Connection, wobei diese generell kein Geheimnis ist. Es handelt sich dabei um eine renomierte Firma aus Berlin.

----------

## dakjo

OK, ich/wir (der e.V.) werde im laufe der Woche auf gentoo-ev.de bzw. gentoo.de mal ein "Vorbestellungsformular" einpflegen um zu gucken, wieviel denn wirklich zusammenkommen. Wir haben ja auch keine Lust nachher auf 1000 Stück sitzt zu bleiben.

----------

## hoschi

Wenn die Leute hier halbwegs viel Schneid haben, und so gierig sind wie ich sehe ich da finanziell kaum Risiken.

Ich würde ja für neue offizielle Gentoo-CDs töten, hat der Gentoo e.V. nicht schon mal selber ganz nette (vom Aufdruck und Qulität her) gemacht?

Irgendwie wiederhole ich mich...

----------

## dakjo

Wir machen fast zu jeder Messe auf der wir vertreten sind neue Livecds.

----------

## hoschi

*heul* Ich zahl doch sogar dafür *heul*

Seid ihr eigentlich wieder auf dem Linux-Tag in Karlsruhe, Cebit ist sich nicht drin (immer diese Debian-Nerds)?

----------

## dakjo

@hoschi bestimmt

----------

## Fibbs

Hallo Leute,

gerade bin ich über den Thread gefallen, und auch wenn ich noch nicht weiß, wie die endgültige Version aussieht, möchte ich mindestens 50 Stück von den Metallplaketten bestellen. Wenn die mir dann zusagen (In der Hand halten ist mehr Wert als auf nem Bild anschauen), gehe ich davon aus, dass ich für die mglug (Gentoo-Usergroup München) durchaus nochmal ca. 100 Stück bestellen werde. 

Da der Preis mit der Anzahl der gefertigten Plaketten steigt, schlage ich vor, gleich eine anständige Menge herstellen zu lassen (5000+), damit auf Messen und Präsenzveranstaltungen diese Plaketten verkauft werden können. Evtl. wäre auch an eine direkte Lieferung an einen Merchandising-Partner (ich denke da an den recht großen Stand auf dem LinuxTag) möglich. Metallplaketten für Gentoo-Rechner gehen bestimmt weg wie warme Semmeln. Ich habe auf dem letzten LinuxTag bestimmt 50 Papieraufkleber eingesackt, und jeder, der mein Notebook damit gesehen hat, wollte auch so einen haben. Nun letztendlich habe ich keinen mehr für meinen eigenen neuen Rechner, und das obwohl die Papieraufkleber qualitativ nicht wirklich hochwertig und designerisch auch nicht so die Wucht sind.

Über eine "Vorbestell-Seite" und evtl. eine "Abstimmungs-Seite", auf der die Vorschläge präsentiert werden sollen, würde ich mich freuen, da ich nicht täglich das Forum lese und nicht gern die weitere Entwicklung dieses Themas verpassen möchte.

Gruß

Fibbs

----------

## c_m

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> Über eine "Vorbestell-Seite" und evtl. eine "Abstimmungs-Seite", auf der die Vorschläge präsentiert werden sollen, würde ich mich freuen, da ich nicht täglich das Forum lese und nicht gern die weitere Entwicklung dieses Themas verpassen möchte.

 

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! Also so 10 STück würd ich wohl auch nehmen, ist noch genug Platz am Tower ^^

----------

## hoschi

Ja, dann sind die Absatzfragen ja geklärt...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## derflo

also 10 würde ich auch nehmen

----------

## SkaaliaN

würde auch 10 nehmen

----------

## mondauge

ich nehm auch 10

----------

## ConiKost

10 Stück nehme ich  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

Um das ganze mal ein bisschen geordneter angehen zu lassen habe ich mal schnell ein Formular geschrieben:

http://www.daniundmaz.de/index.php?show=MOD23

Dort kann man eintragen wie viele man haben möchte damit die entsprechenden Personen bescheid wissen.

Keine Kommentare über die Farben, das sind meine Debug-Farben!

----------

## Lenz

So, ich würde dann auch 10 Stück nehmen; habe mich mal eingetragen. Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse: Welche Drogen hast du denn bei der Farbwahl für das Formular genommen, Anarcho?   :Twisted Evil:  *SCNR*

----------

## Anarcho

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse: Welche Drogen hast du denn bei der Farbwahl für das Formular genommen, Anarcho?   *SCNR*

 

Ich hab dir gerade per PM den Preis pro Pille geschickt! Die sind sehr sehr geil!

Die Farben sind (ungefähr) folgendermassen enstanden:

- Lange Nacht

- Lecker Wein

- Ich bin farbenblind (rot-grün-blind um genau zu sein)

- Ich wollte die neuen Skin-Funktionen testen

- Ich brauchte Farben - also zufällig mal ein paar RGB Codes ausprobiert

- Kontrast ist zum leichten unterscheiden der einzelnen Teile gut (Linkes Menü, Mitte, rechtes Menü)

Tja,

dann sind die Farben geblieben. Die anderen Skins willst du garnicht sehen  :Wink: 

Und ich muss sagen: Mittlerweile gefallen sie mir!

@dakjo:

Wenn du Zugriff auf die Liste haben willst sag bescheid, dann mach ich dir nen Account.

----------

## Fibbs

Hab mich auch soeben eingetragen.

Nettes Formular -- aber diese Farben, einfach grausam --- *duck* 

Fibbs

----------

## chrib

Ich hab mich auch einmal eingetragen. Und die Farben sind doch noch relativ harmlos, hab da schon wesentlich schlimmeres gesehen.  :Smile: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

gibts eigentlich schon plaketten?

----------

## b3cks

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> gibts eigentlich schon plaketten?

 

Nur in unseren Köpfen.   :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

na hauptsache man kann sich schon dafür anmelden  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> na hauptsache man kann sich schon dafür anmelden 

 

Erst einmal muss man wissen wie groß die Nachfrage und die Anzahl der möglichen Bestellungen ungefähr ist, weil davon Stark der Preis und somit die vorläufigen Kosten für den e.V. (wenn denn dann) sind. Deswegen das Formular.

----------

## Anarcho

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   na hauptsache man kann sich schon dafür anmelden  
> 
> Erst einmal muss man wissen wie groß die Nachfrage und die Anzahl der möglichen Bestellungen ungefähr ist, weil davon Stark der Preis und somit die vorläufigen Kosten für den e.V. (wenn denn dann) sind. Deswegen das Formular.

 

Ich hätte es nicht besser ausdrücken können  :Wink: 

----------

## Romses

Hallo

Ich habe mich auch mal eingetragen.

Allerdings weis ich nicht, ob die Anzahl der georderten Plaketten konstant bleibt  :Smile: 

Gruß romses

----------

## Anarcho

 *Romses wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe mich auch mal eingetragen.
> 
> Allerdings weis ich nicht, ob die Anzahl der georderten Plaketten konstant bleibt 
> ...

 

Es soll ja nur ne grobe Übersicht bieten wie viele man in etwa fertigen lassen sollte.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*    *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   na hauptsache man kann sich schon dafür anmelden  
> 
> Erst einmal muss man wissen wie groß die Nachfrage und die Anzahl der möglichen Bestellungen ungefähr ist, weil davon Stark der Preis und somit die vorläufigen Kosten für den e.V. (wenn denn dann) sind. Deswegen das Formular. 
> 
> Ich hätte es nicht besser ausdrücken können 

 

nichts für ungut, aber eine "unverbindl." anmeldung in einem formular wird IMHO genausowenig aussagen, wie ein posting im forum.

anyway > bin natürlich auch dabei! 20stk -> angemeldet  :Wink: 

thx!

----------

## hoschi

held   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Naja, wenigstens muss man nicht alles zusammenrechnen, und hat für Infozwecke die Email Adressen parat, so um zb. zu sagen, dass man jetzt die Plaketten kaufen kann...

Erspart ne Menge Arbeit, denke ich

Tobi

----------

## b3cks

Finswimmer hat's schon mal verstanden...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ist es jetzt eigentlich fest, dass sich der Gentoo e.V. darum kümmert?

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Naja, wenigstens muss man nicht alles zusammenrechnen, und hat für Infozwecke die Email Adressen parat, so um zb. zu sagen, dass man jetzt die Plaketten kaufen kann...
> 
> Erspart ne Menge Arbeit, denke ich

 

jo, das denke ich auch. -> da hast du recht.

----------

## aslocum

ist jetzt eigentlich eine entscheidung weche plakette gemacht wird... ?

ich würde meinen sticker vorschlagen.. basiert schonungslos auf dem ubuntu design  :Very Happy: 

http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/3192/powerdbygentoo0nt.png

habs als svg erstellt.. skalieren also ein problem

----------

## dertobi123

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Ist es jetzt eigentlich fest, dass sich der Gentoo e.V. darum kümmert?

 

Wie oft sollen wir, bzw. dakjo das denn noch sagen?  :Wink:  Die Antwort ist immer noch: ja.   :Cool: 

----------

## hoschi

Wirklich? Ich habe es nicht richtig gehört!

Kannst du es nochmal wiederholen?

----------

## Finswimmer

@Anarcho: Ich will dir ganz sicher keine Arbeit aufschwätzen, aber wenn da du die Seite schon erstellt hast, wieviel Aufwand ist es für dich, noch schnell die Logos zu plazieren, und eine Abstimmung zu machen?

Oder: Nur die Logos, und die Abstimmung hier im Thread (was evtl. besser ist, so verhindern wir Pushes...)

Tobi

----------

## Anarcho

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> @Anarcho: Ich will dir ganz sicher keine Arbeit aufschwätzen, aber wenn da du die Seite schon erstellt hast, wieviel Aufwand ist es für dich, noch schnell die Logos zu plazieren, und eine Abstimmung zu machen?
> 
> Oder: Nur die Logos, und die Abstimmung hier im Thread (was evtl. besser ist, so verhindern wir Pushes...)
> 
> Tobi

 

Das ist überhaupt kein Problem. Ich müsste dann nur mal wissen welche der vielen Logos hier nun endgültig

zur Diskussion stehen.

Das mit dem Abstimmen kann man ja mit der Registrierung kombinieren: Man muss ne gültige, also bereits bei der Voranmeldung angegebene, Emailadresse angeben. Dann muss man nicht noch nen Thread hier machen.

----------

## Finswimmer

So, hier die Links zu den Stickers:

http://www.hoppelnet.de/img/pub/designed_for_linux.png blackrabbit

http://www.fistcenter.de/temp/powered-by-gentoo.png evil2000 version 1

http://filebase.b3cks.com/gentoo/artwork/gentoo_sticker.png b3cks version 1

http://filebase.b3cks.com/gentoo/artwork/gentoo_sticker2.png b3cks version 2

http://www.fistcenter.de/temp/gentooplakette1.png evil2000 version 2

http://www.fistcenter.de/temp/gentooplakette2.png evil2000 version 3

http://www.fistcenter.de/temp/gentooplakette3.png evil2000 version 4

http://www.fistcenter.de/temp/gentooplakette4.png evil2000 version 5

http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/3192/powerdbygentoo0nt.png aslocum

Sind einfach mal alle, die ich gefunden habe  :Wink: 

----------

## x86power

könntet ihr den Anmeldelink nich gleich mal auf den ersten post posten. bis man da alles seiten durchgeklickt bzw gelesen hat hat man ja einen bart.

 :Smile: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/3192/powerdbygentoo0nt.png aslocum 

die find ich am besten..!

----------

## hoschi

 *Scup wrote:*   

> http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/3192/powerdbygentoo0nt.png aslocum 
> 
> die find ich am besten..!

 

ich auch

----------

## Thargor

Ich finde 

http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/3192/powerdbygentoo0nt.png aslocum 

auch am besten 

(vor allem das tiefer gestellte Linux kommt gut)

----------

## ConiKost

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> Ich finde 
> 
> http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/3192/powerdbygentoo0nt.png aslocum 
> 
> auch am besten 
> ...

 

Dito! Am besten das Logo!

----------

## 76062563

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

>  *Thargor wrote:*   Ich finde 
> 
> http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/3192/powerdbygentoo0nt.png aslocum 
> 
> auch am besten 
> ...

 

Seh ich auch so!

----------

## deejay

 *76062563 wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*    *Thargor wrote:*   Ich finde 
> 
> http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/3192/powerdbygentoo0nt.png aslocum 
> 
> auch am besten 
> ...

 

Jo, gefällt mir auch.

Würde auch so 10 Stück nehmen... Vielleicht kommen noch welche dazu, mal guggn.

Wie ist sonst der Stand so??

Viele Grüße

deejay

----------

## Finswimmer

@deejay:

http://www.daniundmaz.de/index.php?show=MOD23

Bitte eintragen, da siehst du auch gleich den Stand.

Wenn dann irgendwann die Dinger fertig sind, gibts auch gleich ne Mail, denke ich.

Tobi

----------

## ConiKost

Am schönsten wäre natürlich, wenn diese Plakete : http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/3192/powerdbygentoo0nt.png ein großes G hätte und kein kleines  :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Am schönsten wäre natürlich, wenn diese Plakete : http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/3192/powerdbygentoo0nt.png ein großes G hätte und kein kleines 

 

Warum das denn?

----------

## manuels

also ich wäre für:

http://filebase.b3cks.com/gentoo/artwork/gentoo_sticker2.png

----------

## ConiKost

 *Lenz wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   Am schönsten wäre natürlich, wenn diese Plakete : http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/3192/powerdbygentoo0nt.png ein großes G hätte und kein kleines  
> 
> Warum das denn?

 

Weis nicht, fände das einfach schöner.

----------

## Finswimmer

@Anarcho, wie stehts mit der Vote-Funktion auf deiner Hp?

Denn wenn jeder hier sagt, was er lieber mag...So kommen wir dann hier nicht weiter...

Tobi

----------

## deejay

Ne Votefunktion wäre nicht schlecht, oder ein neuer Thread mit Vote und den ganzen Bildern im ersten Post.

Und dann kann gewählt werden  :Very Happy: 

Ich finde das mit kleinem "g" und dem tiefgesetzten "Linux" gut.  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> @Anarcho, wie stehts mit der Vote-Funktion auf deiner Hp?
> 
> Denn wenn jeder hier sagt, was er lieber mag...So kommen wir dann hier nicht weiter...
> 
> Tobi

 

Ich glaube nicht dass das noch noetig ist, bis auf ein einziger waren jetzt alle fuer das gleiche Logo.

Demokratie ja, Buerokratie nein  :Wink: 

----------

## aslocum

muss nur wissen an wen ich dann das .svg file schicken soll falls es dann mein entwurf sein soll  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

So, Wahl steht unter 

http://www.daniundmaz.de/index.php?show=MOD23

zur Verfügung.

----------

## tost

Hallo,

zunächst prima Idee, alle Rechner werden so eine Plakete bekommen  :Wink: 

Nur scheint es, als wurde das Voten mit all meinen Mail-Adressen gesperrt.

Gibt es auch sonst noch Wege und Mittel solch einen coolen Aufkleber zu bekommen ...

Grüße

tost

----------

## Finswimmer

@Tost:

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie das System funktioniert...

Aber, meld dich erstmal an (Stückzahl eingeben), und vote danach.

Oh, und Anarcho, vielen Dank für die Mühen!

An Alle: Wann solls denn in die heiße Phase gehen?

Wir bräuchten doch so nen Stichdatum, weil sonst geht das mit der Wahl und Anzahlabfragerei ewig.

Ich würde sagen, Werbetrommel rühren, und dann bis zum 20.März...

Tobi

----------

## aslocum

durch die .png transparenz sieht mein entwurf (der letze) ein bisschen doof aus auf der page...

hab das bild mal neu hochgeladen mit weißem backgroundlayer  :Wink: 

http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/6031/powerdbygentoo0wr.png

----------

## hoschi

Definiere Werbetrommel?

Gentoo-News naechsten Montag?

----------

## Anarcho

 *tost wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> zunächst prima Idee, alle Rechner werden so eine Plakete bekommen 
> 
> Nur scheint es, als wurde das Voten mit all meinen Mail-Adressen gesperrt.
> ...

 

Du kannst erst nach der "Anmeldung" voten (mit der gleichen Email-adresse).

----------

## Finswimmer

Wenn das da jemand reinbekommt, warum nicht?

Aber zum anderen meinte ich auch, dass man es seinen Freunden sagen kann...

Ich habs auch schon ein paar Gentoo Freunden erzählt, denen ich gleich was mitvorgemerkt habe...

Soll ich evtl eine einfachere URL bei nem Redirecter erstellen?

Sowas wie gentoo-plakette.de.vu?

Sofern Anarcho nichts dagegen hat, dass ich seine Seite verlinke.

Tobi

----------

## Anarcho

www.daniundmaz.de -> auf Gentoo Plackette klicken.

Dürfte einfach genug sein.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast recht.

Hab gar nicht drüber nachgedacht...

Wie schauts nun mit nem Stichtag aus?

Btw: Anarcho, da ist ein C zuviel bei Plakette...

Tobi

----------

## Fibbs

Ich war so frei, auf unserer Webseite der Münchener Gentoo-User auf diese Aktion aufmerksam zu machen.

http://www.mglug.de

Wenn wir die Plaketten noch innerhalb der nächsten 100 Tage hätten, wäre das sehr cool.

Fibbs

----------

## Anarcho

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Btw: Anarcho, da ist ein C zuviel bei Plakette...

 

Peinlich...

Habs korrigiert.

Aber wie es aussieht war es doch nicht ganz so eindeutig mit der Wahl.

----------

## SkaaliaN

welches logo nehmen wir denn nun und wann wird bestellt!? ich habe mich bei Gentoo-eV mal angemeldet..weiß jmd. was dieser verein für features bringt? ich unterstütze gentoo gerne.trotzdem bin ich neugierig..!

gruß

mattez

----------

## deejay

Mir gefällt immer noch das Logo mit dem tiefgesetzten "Linux" am Besten  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich hatte meine meinung ja schon abgegeben..sollen wir nicht vielleicht nen poll draus machen!?

----------

## tost

Ich habe mich mal für 10 Stück eingetragen  :Wink: 

Würde mich freuen wenn das Projekt zustände käme..

Und biete auch Hilfe an

tost

----------

## Anarcho

 *Scup wrote:*   

> ich hatte meine meinung ja schon abgegeben..sollen wir nicht vielleicht nen poll draus machen!?

 

Den gibt es doch auf meiner Seite. Einfach auf "zur Wahl" klicken und Stimme abgeben.

Dabei musst du die gleiche Email-adresse angeben wie bei der Registrierung.

----------

## toskala

wann issn wahl ende?

----------

## Finswimmer

Wahlende?

Ich hatte 20. März vorgeschlagen...

Was halten die anderen davon?

Tobi

----------

## misterjack

lustige wahl:

```
Sie müssen eine gültige Emailadresse angeben
```

seit wann ist mr-jack@sodrulz.de ungültig? so ein schmarren  :Razz: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> lustige wahl:
> 
> ```
> Sie müssen eine gültige Emailadresse angeben
> ```
> ...

 

Gültig bezieht sich in diesem Fall darauf das du dich vorher mit dieser emaiadresse registriert hast.

Erst dann kannst du wählen.

Vielleicht sollte ich das noch dazuschreiben...

----------

## hoschi

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Btw: Anarcho, da ist ein C zuviel bei Plakette... 
> 
> Peinlich...
> 
> Habs korrigiert.
> ...

 

Das sind nur die Anonymen, die trauen sich oeffentlich nicht   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Bitspyer

So, ich hab auch mal so 20 bestellt....

----------

## Perfect_P

hab mir auch 10 bestelt

zum thema design.....am besten fänd ich ne kombination aus diesen beiden hier:

http://filebase.b3cks.com/gentoo/artwork/gentoo_sticker2.png  (die schrift aus diesem bild hier)

und die anordnung von http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/6031/powerdbygentoo0wr.png (also, dass das "linux" etwas kleiner und nach unten versetzt ist)

ich bin leider nciht geübt genug, um selber einen entwurf zu machen.

mfg

----------

## Finswimmer

Hey, 

wie schauts denn aus?

Aktueller Stand:

 *Quote:*   

> Bisher: 1126 von 64 Usern. Das macht 17.59 pro User im Durchschnitt!

 

Wann gehts denn in die Produktions- und Verkaufsphase?

Tobi

----------

## l3u

Cool wär's, wenn mal einer der ersten Beitrag editieren würde und da reinschreiben würde, was jetzt überhaupt abgeht, wo man die Dinger herbekommt, etc -- dann muß man nicht soviel lesen ;-)

----------

## SinoTech

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Cool wär's, wenn mal einer der ersten Beitrag editieren würde und da reinschreiben würde, was jetzt überhaupt abgeht, wo man die Dinger herbekommt, etc -- dann muß man nicht soviel lesen 

 

Stimmt, dem kann ich nur zustimmen. BTW hab mir auch mal grad 10 bestellt  :Smile:  (Hab diesen Thread eben erst gefunden ... bin halt einfach zu selten im "Diskussionsforum" unterwegs).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## hoschi

Ich glaube wir koennen fast eine erste Ladung bestellen, oder?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich wäre auch dafür.

Denke mal, wenn wir die mal in der Hand haben, gibt es evtl auch noch andere Interessenten, die das dann haben wollen.

Tobi

----------

## l3u

Also, da ich einerseits auch gern Gentoo-Plaketten hätte, andererseits ein äußerst lesefauler Mensch bin (wie vermutlich andere hier auch ;-) Möchte ich nochmals darauf drängen, die relevanten Informationen kompakt und am besten im ersten Post zur Verfügung zu stellen! Also: Wie sehen die jetzt aus? Wo kann ich welche bestellen? Wie viele muß ich bestellen? Was kosten sie?

Also das wäre imho dem Umsatz der Plaketten äußerst zuträglich ;-)

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich kann als einfacher User nicht den ersten Beitrag verändern, also hier die Infos:

Aussehen:

http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/6031/powerdbygentoo0wr.png

Das ist im Moment der mehrheitliche Wunsch auf der Wahl-Hp.

Bestellen:

Noch nicht direkt möglich, im Moment nur eine Vorbestellung auf:

www.daniundmaz.de --> Gentoo Metall Plakette (da kannst du dann auch wählen)

Mindestanzahl: 

Nicht existent

Preis:

Schwankt zwischen 30 und 40 Cent, je nachdem wieviele bestellt werden

+

Porto

----------

## snIP3r

hi leute!

find das ne total super idee. hab grad auch 10 stueck bestellt....

greets

snIP3r

----------

## i-dotebisni

Ich habe mich auch einmal an einem Sticker versucht: http://img494.imageshack.us/img494/3646/g150cz.png

Wie man es dem Entwurf ansieht, gefällt mir der "gentoo linux"-Schriftzug von gentoo.org besser als der von gentoo.de.

Außerdem habe ich das "powered by" - anders als bei den vorherigen Entwürfen - am rechten Rand platziert, weil schon das "g" seinen Schwerpunkt links hat. Dann sieht der Sticker ein bisschen "harmonischer" aus.

Was haltet ihr davon?

----------

## tost

Ich finde ihn sehr schön und gelungen, deine Erklärung zeigt außerdem das du dich damit richtig auseinandergesetzt hast.

Er sollte auch in die Liste der Plaketen aufgenommen werden.

tost

----------

## Anarcho

 *tost wrote:*   

> Er sollte auch in die Liste der Plaketen aufgenommen werden.

 

Ist soeben erfolgt!

Wenn man mit derselben email-adresse nochmals voted wird der eigene vote umgesetzt.

----------

## b3cks

 *i-dotebisni wrote:*   

> Ich habe mich auch einmal an einem Sticker versucht: http://img494.imageshack.us/img494/3646/g150cz.png
> 
> Wie man es dem Entwurf ansieht, gefällt mir der "gentoo linux"-Schriftzug von gentoo.org besser als der von gentoo.de.
> 
> Außerdem habe ich das "powered by" - anders als bei den vorherigen Entwürfen - am rechten Rand platziert, weil schon das "g" seinen Schwerpunkt links hat. Dann sieht der Sticker ein bisschen "harmonischer" aus.
> ...

 

Das mit dem "powered by" Rechtsbündig sieht echt nicht schlecht aus. Über alles andere lässt sich streiten.   :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich will ja nicht nerven, aber wann ist Schluss mit der Wahl und wir kümmern uns darum, dass wir die Dinger in die Hände bekommen?

Ich wäre ja, wie schon früher gesagt, dafür bis zum 25.März die Wahlen zu machen, und dann ist das das endgültige Design.

Danach noch bestellen und wir haben es?

Tobi

----------

## Qubit

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ich will ja nicht nerven, aber wann ist Schluss mit der Wahl und wir kümmern uns darum, dass wir die Dinger in die Hände bekommen?
> 
> Ich wäre ja, wie schon früher gesagt, dafür bis zum 25.März die Wahlen zu machen, und dann ist das das endgültige Design.
> 
> Danach noch bestellen und wir haben es?
> ...

 

DAFÜR!

Qubit

----------

## blackrabbit

Ich wäre auch dafür die Wahl bis zum 25. zu machen.

Dann kann ich das auch gleich in den Thread einbauen, wenn erwünscht, brauche nur eine  Bestätigung, dass das jetzt so gewollt ist.

----------

## snIP3r

hi zusammen!

ich bin auch dafuer ne dealine fuer die bestellung zu setzen.

25. marz wie schon vorgeschlagen hoert sich gut fuer mich an.

gruss

snIP3r

----------

## Finswimmer

@Blackrabbit:

Editierst du noch deinen ersten Post um Folgendes:

Deadline für die Wahl ist der 25. März

Danach ist die Wahl der Plakette abgeschlossen; man kann sich aber noch für die Plaketten anmelden/vormerken

Tobi

----------

## blackrabbit

gerade erledigt, hoffe das gefällt so  :Wink: 

----------

## deejay

So, hab mich dann auch mal für 10 Stück eingetragen  :Smile: 

Gruß

deejay

----------

## Sumpfdrache

Hab auch 10 bestellt. Wie ist das denn, wenn ich noch welche nachbestellen will (nach erfolgreicher Propaganda...)? Einfach nochmal unter der Mailadresse zusätzliche Menge eintragen?

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Habe auch mal für das letzte Design gestimmt und fünf Stück reserviert.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zervus

Ich habe soeben auch 10 Stück reserviert.

Und vielen Dank an die Verantwortlichen, es ist sehr schön, wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht gute Ideen auch umzusetzen!

----------

## Keepoer

So,

ich werde mich in naher Zukunft ebenfalls über 10 Plaktten freuen dürfen  :Wink: 

 *zervus wrote:*   

> Und vielen Dank an die Verantwortlichen, es ist sehr schön, wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht gute Ideen auch umzusetzen!

 

Dem schließe ich mich auf jeden Fall an!

----------

## Uncle Enzo

Ich habe mir mal so 20 stück reserviert  :Very Happy: 

----------

## meyerm

Hallo,

bitte nehmt es mir nicht übel, ich will nicht streiten. Aber letztendlich reservieren wir doch auf der dazu vorgesehenen Seite. Eine Ankündigung der eigenen Reservierung oder die Berichterstattung wie viele man reserviert hat ist doch eigentlich daher redundant. 

Wollen wir diesen Thread nicht am besten dazu nutzen, Neuigkeiten etc. zu verbreiten und diskutieren? Ich mag' sicherlich nichts verpassen, deswegen habe ich diese Diskussion auch mit Freuden "abonniert". Aber es ist doch schade, wenn man voller Vorfreude dem Verweis in der zugesandten Nachricht folgt nur um festzustellen, dass erneut jemand etwas reserviert hat.

Wäre das ok?

Viele Grüße,

M

----------

## Master-Romeo

Ich BIN mit 5 dabei !

----------

## manuels

 *Master-Romeo wrote:*   

> Ich BIN mit 5 dabei !

   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Master-Romeo, du bist 'n Kracher!!! ^^^

[edit]Damit meine ich nicht die Anzahl. Lies mal meyerms Beitrag[/edit]

----------

## tost

Jetzt wo das Eis gebrochen ist nochmals eine Frage zu den Plaketten generell

Wann werden diese versendet bzw. wann können wir ungefähr damit rechnen ?

tost

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich würde sagen: Da der Stichtag am 25 für die Wahl ist, kann am 27. einer der Verantwortlichen mit der Datei zu dem betreffendem Geschäft gehen, und es bestellen.

Die brauchen dann wohl eine bis anderthalb Wochen.

Danach muss sich noch jemand vom Gentoo e.V. um die Sache mit dem Versand kümmern.

Ich tippe auf 2-3 Wochen ab dem 25. März...

Tobi

----------

## kswtch

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Bezahlung aus?

PayPal, Überweisung, Kreditkarte, Tellerwaschen?

----------

## Anarcho

20 Stück bekommt derjenige der meinen Keller aufräumt.

10 gibt es für einmal alle Fenster putzen.

50 soll derjenige erhalten der den 3D Betrieb unter Windows bei mir stabil hinbekommt  :Wink: 

Ansonsten geh ich mal stark von Überweisung aus.

----------

## Finswimmer

Bevor wir hier spekulieren, hoffen/warten wir mal auf einen der zum Gentoo e.V. gehört.

Aber der Shop auf gentoo.de geht per Vorkasse Nachnahme PayPal und 2,50 Versandkosten bis 25...

Aber da kann man, denke ich, auch etwas besseres finden. Passt ja locker in nen Briefumschlag...

Tobi

----------

## borsdel

@Anarcho: win und 3d *lol*

wegen der bezahlung: überweisung und paypal is recht

ansonsten wie kann ich mich auf dem laufenden halten? war schon ewig nicht mehr hier...

mfg borsdel

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich hoffe/denke, dass der Thredstarter alles wichtige in den ersten Post schreibt, so wie es jetzt auch da steht.

Und spätestens, wenn die Dinger gut ankommen, werden wir sowas wie diesen Thread, eine Wahl etc. nicht mehr benötigen, denn dann sind sie hoffentlich festes Bestandteil des Shops.

Tobi

----------

## Master-Romeo

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *Master-Romeo wrote:*   Ich BIN mit 5 dabei !     
> 
> Master-Romeo, du bist 'n Kracher!!! ^^^
> 
> [edit]Damit meine ich nicht die Anzahl. Lies mal meyerms Beitrag[/edit]

 

kleiner Geldbeutel kleine Mengen! *g* Außerdem träum ich grad erst wieder vin meinem gentoo, leider is da noch nix auf da Kiste, da müssen erst wieder Ferien her.

 :Wink:  Gruß Bastl Wastl

----------

## elsni

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> So, Wahl steht unter 
> 
> http://www.daniundmaz.de/index.php?show=MOD23
> 
> zur Verfügung.

 

Bin gerade erst über den thread gestolpert und habe mich auch für 10 Plaketten eingeschrieben.

Ich hätte allerdings ganz gern den Spruch "compiled from source" noch mit drauf, aber das würde wohl etwas eng...

----------

## Finswimmer

So.

Heute ist der 25. Wahl zu Ende. 

An dem Ergebnis wird sich wohl so oder so nicht viel ändern. 

Gewinner-Design hat mit 44 Stimmen gegenüber dem Zweiten mit 13 Stimmen gewonnen.

So...Jetzt bräuchten wir hier einen Verantwortlichen, der sich nun um die Produktion kümmert.

Wer hat denn die Vorlage für diese Plakette? Die braucht derjenige ja dann...

@ Anarcho: Ich würde die Wahl deaktivieren, aber den Rest lassen, damit dann all diejenigen per Mail über die Plaketten informiert werden können.

Tobi

----------

## TMiegel

Gibts ein Update?

----------

## hoschi

Whazzzzzz up?

----------

## Fibbs

Wie ist denn der Stand der Dinge?

Konnte schon ein "Hersteller" gefunden werden, Endpreise? Definitive Bestellung? 

Danke vorab für Infos.

Fibbs

----------

## b3cks

Ich hatte ja bereits, auf Seite x, ein Angebot unterbreitet. Aber Kontaktdaten zu der Firma wollte noch keiner haben...

Sucht/vergleicht man noch? Gibt es schon was festes? Wer erstellt die Vorlage für den Druck der Siegerplakete? Bin auch neugierig.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dakjo

So, bestellung der Gentoo Metall Plaketten.

Leider, durch Umzug, Arbeit, etc. hab ich den Thread hier nichtmehr sooo verfolgt.

Sorry ;(

Ich würde sagen, @b3cks lässt mir nochmal ganz fix die Kontakdaten zukommen, und dann bestellen wir die Plaketten. 

(Ohhh, hat er ja schon gemacht  :Very Happy: )

Und dann bräuchten wir ja auchnoch das Gewinnerdesign, am besten natürlich mit zentrirtem Logo hochauflösend.

Und dann würde ich sagen bestellen wir die und Ihr könnt die dann über einen gesonderten shop bestellen, wir beratschlagen gerade noch wie wir es am besten mit Bezahlung und Versand/-kosten machen. Näheres gibt es dann die nächsten Tage.

----------

## tost

Prima das hört sich doch gut an, wirklich Klasse !!!

Ein Treffen im IRC oder so ist also nicht mehr nötig, wo man vielleicht noch hätte einige Dinge betreffend des Versandes vorschlagen könnte ?

(Boah was ein Satz)

tost

----------

## dakjo

<update>

@b3cks Kontakt hat noch nicht auf meine Mail geantwortet.

</update>

<update id=2>

Sollte er sich nicht bis Fr. melden, werden wir uns auch noch nach alternativen Druckereien umgucken.

(Gibt ja genug davon).

</update>

----------

## b3cks

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> <update>
> 
> @b3cks Kontakt hat noch nicht auf meine Mail geantwortet.
> 
> </update>
> ...

 

Mario hat mir aber noch am selben Tag bestätigt, dass er die Anfrage bekommen hat und sich dafür bedankt. Die Firma ist irgendwie gerade (bzw. noch) im Umzugstress, aber er meinte, es sei kein Problem. Deadline bist Freitag klingt fair. Wenn er sich bis dato nicht meldet, hat er selber schuld.   :Rolling Eyes:  Er fand die Idee an sich nämlich sehr interessant...

Edit: Gerade mit Mario gesprochen. Die Anfrage von dakjo ist ein wenig Ausführlicher, als meine es damals war (verschiedene Muster, höhere Stückzahl) und da einiges nicht zum Standard-Sortiment gehört, muss er selber erst einmal prüfen, was da so geht.  :Wink:  Spätestens Freitag gibt es aber zumindest schon mal Preisinfo.

----------

## hoschi

Nu?

----------

## deejay

Moin,

wollte mal fragen, wie es ausschaut?

Gibt es etwas neues?

Gruß

deejay

----------

## dakjo

b3cks *Quote:*   

>  ... Spätestens Freitag gibt es aber zumindest schon mal Preisinfo.

 

Bis jetzt ist hier nicht angekommen. Ich werde die örtlichen Druckereien mal kontaktieren.

----------

## b3cks

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> b3cks *Quote:*    ... Spätestens Freitag gibt es aber zumindest schon mal Preisinfo. 
> 
> Bis jetzt ist hier nicht angekommen. Ich werde die örtlichen Druckereien mal kontaktieren.

 

Mach das. Wer nicht will, der hat schon...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dakjo

So, Update.

Ich hab mir das jetzt hier nicht nochmal alles durchgelesen, wie ihr hier auf die Preise gekommen seit, warscheinlich nicht die MwSt. draufgerechnet, aber, wir machen jetzt folgendes.

Stueckpreis 0,50 Euro, min. Bestellmenge 10 Stueck, dann in 5er Schritten weiter +1,50 Euro Verpackung und Versand pro Bestellung. (Also in moeglichst grossen Mengen bestellen  :Very Happy: )

Das Bestellformular wir irgendwann Ostern Online gehen. Diese Bestellungen sind dann bindend. Bezahlung entweder per Überweisung oder evtl. sogar per PayPal (muessen wir allerdings noch gucken).

Die Bestellung zum Lieferanten geht raus, sobald das Muster hier ist, und ok aussieht.

Achso, und sobald wir das Logo hier als Druckvorlagen haben.

Es sollte in 300dpi sein, mit zentriertem Logo und ohne den metallischen Hintergrund.

Ich hoffe somit sind dann alle zufrieden. Weiter Status Updates demnaechst.

----------

## hoschi

Gut.

----------

## Lenz

Lässig, dann kann mein Notebook bald von dem hässlichen Windows-Aufkleber befreit werden.  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Lässig, dann kann mein Notebook bald von dem hässlichen Windows-Aufkleber befreit werden. 

 

Wie, der ist noch drauf?

Zum Glueck hatte mein ThinkPad wenigstens keinen "Designed for Windows" - Case-Sticker, weil sich IBM konsquent den Windows-Tasten verwehrt hat  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bmuskalla

Hi Leute,

natürllich sollte auf einem Gentoo-Laptop auch eine Gentoo-Plakette drauf sein  :Wink: 

Muss leider gestehen, bin immernoch einer derjenigen die noch das Windows-Teil draufhaben. Grund? Ich trau mich nicht das Teil abzumachen ohne den Lack des Laptops zu beschädigen. Könnt ihr Tips geben wie ich das Ding sauber abbekomme? 

Danke schonmal  :Smile: 

Benny

P.S.: Natürlich bin ich bei der Bestellung dabei, warte nur noch auf die aktuellen Bestellinformationen  :Smile: 

----------

## b3cks

 *bmuskalla wrote:*   

> Könnt ihr Tips geben wie ich das Ding sauber abbekomme?

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3025777.html#3025777

----------

## ian!

Knibbeln.. ein wenig fummeln.. ab ist es.  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

So, wer hat denn nu dieses schoene logo gemacht?

Ich hab keine Lust das selbst mit meinen suuuuuuuper Gimp künsten nachzubauen.

nochmal die Auforderung mir dieses welches doch bitte zukommen zu lassen in 300dpi mit zentriertem logo und ohne hintergrund, weil sonst wird das nix mit der bestellung.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *aslocum wrote:*   

> ist jetzt eigentlich eine entscheidung weche plakette gemacht wird... ?
> 
> ich würde meinen sticker vorschlagen.. basiert schonungslos auf dem ubuntu design 
> 
> http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/3192/powerdbygentoo0nt.png
> ...

 

 *aslocum wrote:*   

> durch die .png transparenz sieht mein entwurf (der letze) ein bisschen doof aus auf der page...
> 
> hab das bild mal neu hochgeladen mit weißem backgroundlayer 
> 
> http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/6031/powerdbygentoo0wr.png

 

so wies aussieht hats der gute aslocum gemacht. Vielleicht mal ne PM an ihn....

----------

## dakjo

Hat sich schon erledigt, der ian! hat es nachgemalt!

----------

## Bitspyer

hab ich da grad "Bestellformular" gelesen?

Wo denn? Wo denn? *hibbelighüpf*

----------

## dakjo

Kommt, kommt.

Nur keine hecktig.

----------

## Fibbs

Jetzt aber schnell, bald ist LinuxTag, und nachdem Gentoo dort nicht vertreten sein wird, möchte ich doch wenigstens den coolen Aufkleber auf meinem Notebook/Stirn/Oberarm/Brillenbügel/Hosenreißverschluss/Schuhspitze/Autotür/..... haben.

Grüße

Fibbs

----------

## ian!

Nun ist es endlich soweit! (Verbindliche) Bestellungen können unter folgender Adresse abgegeben werden:

https://www.gentoo-ev.org/plakette

----------

## TMiegel

Super!

Direkt bestellt.

eMail-Adresse bei der Überweisung angeben war garnicht so einfach: @,(at),_at_ wollte meine Online-Banking-Maske alles nicht annehmen.

Ich hoffe "name at domain.de" ist ausreichend (also mit leerzeichen nun).

----------

## dakjo

Hauptsache, wir wissen wer gemeint ist.

----------

## Fibbs

bis wann ist denn die Bestellung möglich, bzw. wann wird die Bestellung an die Druckerei weitergegeben und wie lange Lieferzeit hat diese?

----------

## hoschi

Bestellt;

Ueberwiesen;

Das "@" Zeichen kann in Deutschland generell nicht in Ueberweisungen verwendet werden, soweit ich weiss koennen dass die Knotenserver nicht verarbeiten. Smilies funktionieren genauso wenig.

Pulheim ist uebrigens nur eine Zweigstelle, korrekt ist Commerzbank Koeln.

Gruss

PS: Bin Banker, ich kann nicht anders  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> bis wann ist denn die Bestellung möglich

 

Solange Vorrat reicht oder wir nachbestellen.

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> wann wird die Bestellung an die Druckerei weitergegeben

 

Die Bestellung ist aufgegeben.

----------

## dakjo

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *Fibbs wrote:*   bis wann ist denn die Bestellung möglich 
> 
> Solange Vorrat reicht oder wir nachbestellen. 
> 
> 

 

Genau, nur solltet ihr euch nicht zulange mit der erstbestellung zeit lassen, sonst sind die vergriffen.

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Fibbs wrote:*   wann wird die Bestellung an die Druckerei weitergegeben 
> 
> Die Bestellung ist aufgegeben.

 

Jawohl.

----------

## c_m

*vorfroi* dann werd ich provokant das Gentoo Label neben das Windoofdingens auf mein Firmennotebook kleben *ggg*

----------

## zworK

Bestellt und überwiesen  :Smile: 

Vielen Dank dafür, mein Laptop freut sich schon.

----------

## mondauge

Lässig  :Smile:  Bestellung ist raus.. überweisen werd ich gleich heut abend, wenn ich daheim bin  :Smile: 

Edit: Überweisung ist raus.. Ich freu mich schon auf die Plaketten  :Smile: Last edited by mondauge on Fri Apr 28, 2006 9:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## snIP3r

order done, payment done  :Wink: 

freu mich auch schon auf die plaketten  :Wink: 

greets

snIP3r

----------

## bladus

Ich hab das @ einfach mal mit "AT" ersetzt, hoffe ihr erkennt das  :Wink: 

----------

## ConiKost

Hallo!

So, habe auch nun 10 Stück bestellt  :Wink: 

Aber sachtma, irgendwie kommt mir die Druckvorlage so Shice vor? Oder ist das nur Einbildung?

----------

## dakjo

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> So, habe auch nun 10 Stück bestellt 
> 
> Aber sachtma, irgendwie kommt mir die Druckvorlage so Shice vor? Oder ist das nur Einbildung?

 

Einbildung, sehfehler, PEBKAC ....!

----------

## _hephaistos_

wärs möglich die bestellung auch für österreich möglich zu machen?

dh: 4stellige postleitzahlen.

strassennamen gibts bei mir auch keinen  :Wink: 

freue mich über feedback!

cheers

----------

## calisti

Ich hätte ebenfalls gerne eine Bestellmöglichkeit für .at

----------

## Kuhrscher

Schöne Idee!

Hab 10 bestellt  :Cool: 

----------

## flash49

Hab auch mal ein paar bestellt, mein Laptop hat neben den drei anderen noch genau für eine Plakette Platz.

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *flash49 wrote:*   

> Hab auch mal ein paar bestellt, mein Laptop hat neben den drei anderen noch genau für eine Plakette Platz.

 

Welche anderen?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## hoschi

 *c_m wrote:*   

> *vorfroi* dann werd ich provokant das Gentoo Label neben das Windoofdingens auf mein Firmennotebook kleben *ggg*

 

Alternativ kannst du dir auch einfach einen 10x5 Aufkleber auf die Rueckseite vom TFT kleben  :Wink: 

----------

## c_m

Auch ne nette möglichkeit, aber dann erschießt mich mein boss, denk ich ^^

Ich bin ja generell mehr fürs taktische anschleichen und unterwandern, anstatt mit ner Minigun im Weg zu stehen  :Wink: 

//Edit: Geld i9st jetzt auch überwiesen. hab das @ einfach durch nen Leerzeichen ersetzt.

----------

## Lenz

Yeah, bestellt und überwiesen.  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

Interessiert es jemanden hier wer nun wann Geld überwiesen hat?

Macht ihr demnächst noch nen Post hier wenn ihr Geld vom Arbeitgeber bekommen habt oder ihr euch ne neue Zahnbürste gegönnt habt?

----------

## giga89

[ironie]Ich find das absolut interessant![/ironie]

[todernst]Zahnbürste wird wohl noch etwas dauern, erst vor ner woche ne neue.[/todernst]

Weiß nich obs sowas schon gibt, aber ne Taste mit Gentoo-Logo um die Win-Taste zu ersetzen wär doch auch mal was.

----------

## Finswimmer

Es gibt von Cherry Linux Tastaturen...

Aber ob es das auch einzeln gibt, weiß ich nicht.

Tobi

----------

## Vaarsuvius

so auch mal 10 bestellt.... mein laptop freut sich schon, dann muss er nicht mehr nackt rumlaufen.

----------

## hoschi

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Interessiert es jemanden hier wer nun wann Geld überwiesen hat?
> 
> Macht ihr demnächst noch nen Post hier wenn ihr Geld vom Arbeitgeber bekommen habt oder ihr euch ne neue Zahnbürste gegönnt habt?

 

Danke fuer die Erinnerung, hoffentlich ist das Bafoeg schon da   :Wink: 

<edit /> Es ist da  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ConiKost

Ist das normal, dass bisher bei mir steht "Bisher keine Zahlung eingegangen" ?

Ich hatte vor knapp einer Woche überwiesen ...

----------

## hoschi

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Ist das normal, dass bisher bei mir steht "Bisher keine Zahlung eingegangen" ?
> 
> Ich hatte vor knapp einer Woche überwiesen ...

 

Datenbank vom 26.04.06  :Wink: 

----------

## Sumpfdrache

Hab heut auch überwiesen (Nein, Anarcho, ich will Dich *nicht* ärgern). Hab zusätzlich noch nen Fünfer draufgepackt, weil ich's extrem nett finde, daß sich da Leute den Act machen und den ganzen Kram verpacken und zur Post bringen. 

Der Gedanke dabei war eine Kiste Schloßpils, die ich mir von Zeit zu Zeit im Plus leiste. Wenn noch ein par Leute mit was dazu legen, wird für die "Zuträger" vielleicht ein leckeres Essen oder viele viele Kisten Bier (O-Saft, SchwippSchwapp, Foo-Döner...etc.) daraus. Das haben die sich nämlich richtig fett verdient!!

Kommet Ihr Plaketten, oh kommet!!!

----------

## Finswimmer

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Ist das normal, dass bisher bei mir steht "Bisher keine Zahlung eingegangen" ?
> 
> Ich hatte vor knapp einer Woche überwiesen ...

 

Wo hast du das denn gefunden?

Tobi

----------

## hoschi

Wenn man den Link in der Bestaetigungs-Mail oeffnet kann man das lesen, aber da steht bei mir das Datum vom 26.04.06  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

ja, bei mir auch. Und das ist der Tag, an dem ich bestellt habe...

Von daher...Aber nett wäre es trotzdem, wenn man irgendwie ein Feedback bekommt.

Tobi

----------

## dakjo

Feedback 1. Unser Herr Kassenwart hat die eingegangenen Zahlungen noch nicht eingepflegt.

Feedback 2. Ich hoffe, das die M-Sticker bis Freitag hier eintreffen, dann werden wir Sie gemeinsam beim GUM verpacken und die gehen dann am Samstag zur Post.

----------

## ian!

Zahlungen eingepflegt. *uff*  :Wink: 

(Auch wenn ich nicht der Kassenwart bin.  :Wink: )

----------

## hoschi

Passt!  :Smile: 

----------

## ConiKost

Wie schön  :Smile: 

Jetzt steht bei mir Zahlung eingegangen ^^

----------

## Masta Pete

Gibt es eine möglichkeit, wie man aus Österreich die Plaketten bestellen kann?

lg

pete

----------

## dertobi123

 *Masta Pete wrote:*   

> Gibt es eine möglichkeit, wie man aus Österreich die Plaketten bestellen kann?

 

Ja, auch wenn es etwas umständlicher ist  :Wink: 

Also:

- "Normale" Bestellung über das Formular, im Feld Ort kenntlich machen dass der Ort in .at liegt (A - Salzburg).

- IBAN/SWIFT für Überweisung unter www@gentoo-ev.org erfragen.

----------

## Masta Pete

das problem ist ja, dass die österreichischen postleitzahlen(4-stellig) von dem bestellformular als ungültig angesehen werden.

lg

pete

----------

## dertobi123

 *Masta Pete wrote:*   

> das problem ist ja, dass die österreichischen postleitzahlen(4-stellig) von dem bestellformular als ungültig angesehen werden.

 

s/werden/wurden

Das haben wir am Mittwoch bereits mit angepasst.

----------

## _hephaistos_

danke tobi!

alles [DONE]

----------

## blice

Ich habe nu ein problem .

Ich hab den ausdruck mit den Kontodaten (betreff:Metall, email) verloren, und weiss nicht wohin ich das Geld schicken soll.

Über den bestätigungslink aus der Email komme ich da nicht mehr ran?

----------

## dertobi123

 *blice wrote:*   

> Ich habe nu ein problem .
> 
> Ich hab den ausdruck mit den Kontodaten (betreff:Metall, email) verloren, und weiss nicht wohin ich das Geld schicken soll.
> 
> Über den bestätigungslink aus der Email komme ich da nicht mehr ran?

 

 :Arrow:  http://www.gentoo-ev.org/de/2

Verwendungszweck: Dein Name, Metallplakette

----------

## Keepoer

Hi,

ich habe gerade mal geguckt und bei mir steht, dass ich bisher noch kein Geld überwieden habe. Bei meinem Onlinebanking habe ich aber stehen, dass das Geld schon am 1. Mai überwiesen war.

Hat man mich vergessen?   :Crying or Very sad: 

MfG

Keep

----------

## blice

wo steht sowas? naja ich habe freitag überwiesen, und kanns kaum erwarten , die prachtstücke in die finger zu kriegen 

mfg blice [krueger_n(a)freenet.de]

----------

## c_m

 *blice wrote:*   

> wo steht sowas?

 

Geh noch mal auf deinen Bestätigungslink, da stehts.

----------

## l3u

Hat jetzt eigentlich irgendeiner irgendwelchen Kram von meiner Homepage benutzt, um die Plakette zu machen? Ich hatt das ganz am Anfang mal gepostet, daß ich da vektormäßig was zusammengetragen hab ( http://www.nasauber.de/sandkasten/gentoo-logos/ ) ... nur so aus reiner Neugier ;-)

----------

## blu3bird

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Zahlungen eingepflegt. *uff* 
> 
> (Auch wenn ich nicht der Kassenwart bin. )

 

Könnteste des nochmal machen?  :Very Happy: 

Bei mir steht nämlich nicht "Nix Geld da"

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

wollte nur mal nachfragen wann die plaketten versendet werden?

*gierigdraufwart*

gruss

snIP3r

----------

## dakjo

So für alle die ganz ungeduldig auf die Plakette warten.

Aussage des Leiferanten mündlich am Telefon:

 *Quote:*   

> Die Plaketten sind bestellt und in der Produktion. Die Lieferung sollte Anfang übernachster Woche raus gehen.

 

Sobald die Plaketten bei uns eintreffen werden wir Anfangen diese zu versenden.

Natürlich fangen wir mit denjenigen an, die zuerst bestellt haben. Da wir zur Zeit bei ~110 Bestellungen sind wird der Versand einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.

----------

## sidious

hallo, gibt es keine plaketten mehr?

habe 10 bestellt und überwiesen aber das geld kam zurück   :Shocked: 

Grund: Konto/BLZ falsch

(Konto:0037326600 BLZ:37040044)

----------

## dertobi123

 *sidious wrote:*   

> (Konto:0037326600 BLZ:37040044)

 

KTO: 37 32 666

BLZ: 370 400 44

In der KontoNr fehlt eine 6 ...  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> So für alle die ganz ungeduldig auf die Plakette warten.
> 
> Aussage des Leiferanten mündlich am Telefon:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Die Plaketten sind bestellt und in der Produktion. Die Lieferung sollte Anfang übernachster Woche raus gehen. 
> ...

 

Erhoeht die Preise, da ist noch Marktpotential. 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## sidious

 *Quote:*   

> In der KontoNr fehlt eine 6 ... 

 

ups   :Embarassed: 

so nochmal überwiesen, hoffe jetzt klappts...

----------

## amne

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *sidious wrote:*   (Konto:0037326600 BLZ:37040044) 
> 
> KTO: 37 32 666
> 
> BLZ: 370 400 44
> ...

 

Und ich dachte schon dertobi123 wäre mit dem Geld nach Südamerika durchgebrannt!  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Südamerika? Viel zu warm dort ... dann lieber schön Richtung Norwegen/Finnland  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

Igitt, viel zu kalt. Wenn ich mal auswandern sollte, dann mind. 1000km Richtung Sueden.

----------

## deejay

Moin,

wollte mal fragen, wie das mit dem Zahlungseingang auf der Seite aktualisiert wird.

Wenn ich nämlich nochmal auf den Bestätigungslink klicke, wird mir gesagt, das noch keine 

Zahlung eingegangen ist, überwiesen habe ich jedoch...

Gruß

deejay

----------

## l3u

Ich hab's auch schon vor ner Ewigkeit überweisen, und bei mir steht auch noch "Keine Zahlung eingegangen!". Die werden ihr Zeugs schon machen ;-)

----------

## deejay

ok .... dann warte ich mal weiter ....  :Very Happy: 

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TMiegel

Gibts evtl. ein Update vom Hersteller? Oder sind die Plaketten vielleicht schon unterwegs...

----------

## blice

In der letzten Mail vom gentoo-ev hiess es daß die plaketten in der 21. woche bei ihnen eintreffen, 

dann krieg ich meine ja mit glück sogar pünktlich  zum geburtstag  :Smile: 

ps. bei mir steht auch noch 30.04.2006 - keine zahlung eingegangen.. hängt der Datenstand wohl ein wenig hinterher  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Naja, solang ich dann für meine ins Blaue überwiesene Kohle irgendwann mal auch die Plaketten bekomme, ist's mir wurscht, ob da steht "Keine Zahlung eingegangen!" ;-) Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ...

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Super, hab auch mal schnell bestellt.

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> So, wer hat denn nu dieses schoene logo gemacht?
> 
> Ich hab keine Lust das selbst mit meinen suuuuuuuper Gimp künsten nachzubauen.
> 
> nochmal die Auforderung mir dieses welches doch bitte zukommen zu lassen in 300dpi mit zentriertem logo und ohne hintergrund, weil sonst wird das nix mit der bestellung.

 

Ich wär auch recht dankbar wenn mir auch jemand das Logo in hoher Auflösung zukommen lassen könnte!  :Smile: 

----------

## snIP3r

hat jmd schon n info update?? nach der letzten mail vom montag zu schliessen, scheinen die probs mit dem lieferanten ja groesser zu sein...

*ungeduldigdraufwart*

greets

snIP3r

----------

## l3u

@Bloodsurfer: Das Logo in hoher Auflösung hab ich nicht ... aber ich könnt mit den Einzelteilen als SVG dienen: http://www.nasauber.de/sandkasten/gentoo-logos/

----------

## Keepoer

Sagt mal, wie sieht denn das mal mit den Überweisungen aus? Ich habe bereits vor über einem Monat überwiesen und es steht trotzdem noch, dass keine Zahlung eingegangen ist.

Kann es sein, dass mein Geld da in dunklen Kanälen versickert?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

MfG

Keep

----------

## _hephaistos_

hast du keine email bekommen, dass sich das ganze verzögert?

cheers

----------

## Keepoer

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> hast du keine email bekommen, dass sich das ganze verzögert?
> 
> cheers

 

Doch, die habe ich bekommen. Aber trotzdem hat das Verzögern der Lieferung doch nichts mit dem Bestätigen meiner Zahlung zu tun, oder?  :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo stimmt natürlich ^^

aber ich denke, dass sie es so machen:

 sobald die plaketten da sind werden die bestellungen sortiert nach bestelldatum durchgegangen und dazu immer die zahlung gecheckt und verschickt...

wenn der betrag von deinem konto weg is und du bedenken hast, dann meld dich halt einfach beim gentoo eV...

cheers

----------

## dertobi123

Die Übersicht der Zahlungseingänge ist aktualisiert. Alle Zahlungen die bis Freitag gebucht wurden, wurden beachtet. Solltet Ihr überwiesen haben und die Zahlung ist dennoch nicht als eingegangen markiert, bitte eine kurze Nachricht an www@gentoo-ev.org.

----------

## michel7

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Die Übersicht der Zahlungseingänge ist aktualisiert. Alle Zahlungen die bis Freitag gebucht wurden, wurden beachtet. Solltet Ihr überwiesen haben und die Zahlung ist dennoch nicht als eingegangen markiert, bitte eine kurze Nachricht an www@gentoo-ev.org.

 

Gibts schon Information wann sie auch geliefert werden?

----------

## dertobi123

 *michel7 wrote:*   

> Gibts schon Information wann sie auch geliefert werden?

 

Nein.

----------

## EvilGenius

Gibts inzwischen irgendwelche Neuigkeiten?

----------

## monade

Sorry, also ich bin eigentlich der letzte der rummeckert, wenn sich Leute freiwillig um sowas kümmern. Aber mich nervt schon ein bisschen der "lack of information". Hier haben dutzende Leute Geld überwiesen, und selbst wenn es dann Probleme mit dem Hersteller gibt, erwarte ich zumindest, dass man informiert wird. Der letzte Status ist jetzt 2 Wochen her. Es würde ja schon eine Info ala "kein neuer Stand" reichen..   :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

Sorry für das "lack of information" aber ich habe hier gerade Jobmässig die K**** am dampfen.

Die Plaketten sollten eigentlich anfange der Woche, sprich heute, morgen bzw. Mittwoch fertig sein. (Ich hoffe ich komm irgendwie dazu die abzuholen).

Sobald die hier sind werden wir Sie eintüten und verschicken. Ich werde nachher auch nochmal ein Mailing mit dem selbsen Text machen.

----------

## SinoTech

Na das sind doch mal gute Neuigkeiten  :Smile: .

Mfg

Sino

----------

## dakjo

Wir haben die Metallplaketten soebend vom Lieferanten abgeholt und werden noch

heute damit beginnen diese zu verschicken.

Ich hoffe sie entsprechen euren Erwartungen. Hier mal ein aktuelles Foto

http://dakjos.de/~bastl/bilder/Metall_foto.JPG

Aufgrund der langen Wartezeit und der anderen Herstellung haben wir uns

entschlossen die verpackungseinheiten für alle schon bestellten von 5 auf 6

zu erhoehen. Wer also 5 bestellt hat, erhaelt 6. Wer 10 bestellt hat erhaelt

12, und so weiter.

----------

## ian!

Es sei anzumerken, dass die in Natura wesendlich besser rüberkommen, als auf dem Foto zu erkennen ist. (Nur mit Blitz Metallplaketten zu fotografieren kommt nicht so gut, haben wir gemerkt.  :Wink: )

----------

## dertobi123

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Es sei anzumerken, dass die in Natura wesendlich besser rüberkommen, als auf dem Foto zu erkennen ist. (Nur mit Blitz Metallplaketten zu fotografieren kommt nicht so gut, haben wir gemerkt. )

 

Ihr seids halt scheiss Fotografen   :Cool: 

----------

## snIP3r

super, thx 4 info!!!

auch wenns lange gedauert hat und das foto ned unbedingt das beste ist... die dinger sehen bestimmt super aus  :Wink: 

freu mich schon auf teile!!!

nochmals THX an die die das organisiert haben!!!

greets

snIP3r

----------

## dakjo

Uff, bestimmt ne millionen Briefe bedruckt,befuellt,angeleckt und zugeklebt.

Alle Adressen nochmal kontrolliert da genau ein Brief zu wenig da war.

Nachher Festgestellt das der Drucker den Umschlag gefressen hat  :Very Happy: .

Und morgen frueh auf zur Post. Meine Herren die werden Sich freuen wenn ich mit meinem Schwerlastkorb voller Briefe da ankomme.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Keepoer

Sehr geil! Gentoo Metallplaketten und Tschibo Donutmaker in einer Woche! Was gibt es höheres an Gefühlen?!?   :Laughing: 

Nochmal ein dickes Dankeschön an alle, die sich darum gekümmert haben...

MfG

Keep

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Keepoer wrote:*   

> Sehr geil! Gentoo Metallplaketten und Tschibo Donutmaker in einer Woche! Was gibt es höheres an Gefühlen?!?  
> 
> 

 

Ist der DonutMaker gut?  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## Keepoer

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ist der DonutMaker gut? 
> 
> Tobi

 

Keine Ahnung, sollte heute/morgen da sein. Dann werde ich näheres zu dem Donut-Maker schreiben. Wer weiß, vielleicht bekommt er auch eine Metallplakette...   :Laughing: 

----------

## dakjo

Btw. der Postbote hat doof geguckt, als ich da vorhin mit meinem Bollerwagen rein bin.

Ich sachte hia, einmal Post. Er guckte, sein lächeln konnte er nicht unterdrücken:"Die sind aber noch nicht frankiert? oder?"

Ich, schon schlimmes ahnend:"Nein!".

Er:"OK, wieviele Briefmarken brauchen Sie den? Unsere frankiermaschiene ist leider karpOt!"

*argl*

Nachdem mich der Sani dann wieder hinbekommen hat, wegen der Klebstoffvergiftung und der am Gaumen festgeklebten Zunge ist die Post schon um 9 Uhr ins Postverteilungszentrum Dortmund unterwegs.

----------

## Finswimmer

Aua. Du armer Sack...  :Wink: 

Aber sind super News. Danke!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## deejay

Jo, besten Dank für die ganze Mühe ...

Jetzt kann ich es auch schon kaum noch erwarten ...  :Very Happy: 

Besten Dank und schönen Gruß

deejay

----------

## b3cks

Schicke Aufkleber...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## snIP3r

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Uff, bestimmt ne millionen Briefe bedruckt,befuellt,angeleckt und zugeklebt.
> 
> Alle Adressen nochmal kontrolliert da genau ein Brief zu wenig da war.
> 
> Nachher Festgestellt das der Drucker den Umschlag gefressen hat .
> ...

 

*freufreu* dann kommen se ja noch vorm wochenende  :Wink: 

----------

## Vaarsuvius

hab meine gerade aus dem briefkasten gefischt... 

schaun echt nett aus, gut gemacht Jungs  :Smile: 

----------

## derFrank

So, nachdem wir hier zwischenzeitlich mal diese Post-Welle "Ich hab mir grade xx Plaketten bestellt " hatten möchte ich mich nun an der vermutlich aufkommenden "Ich hab meine grad aus dem Briefkasten gefischt und bin nun dabei mein Zimmer damit zu tapezieren"-Welle beteiligen.  :Wink: 

Damit dieser Post aber nicht völlig sinnfrei bleibt, möchte ich hier auch noch ein Herzliches Dankeschön an alle richten, die meine Plaketten auf dem Weg von der Idee bis auf meinen PC begleitet und vorangetrieben haben.

gruss frank

edit:sp

----------

## Finswimmer

Habe sie jetzt auch, Wie kann ich die Dinger jetzt anbringen? Kleben ja leider nicht von selbst,,,

Tobi

----------

## snIP3r

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Habe sie jetzt auch, Wie kann ich die Dinger jetzt anbringen? Kleben ja leider nicht von selbst,,,
> 
> Tobi

 

klar sind das selbstklebende teile...

----------

## dakjo

@Finswimmer ich habe hier Probleme die Dinger wieder abzubekommen.

Ich hab ausversehen eine auf den TELEFONHÖRER geklebt.

----------

## zervus

Wo bleiben die Fotos?

----------

## michel7

Habt ihr euch schon überlegt ein Plaket dem Briefkasten zu spenden?!

----------

## snIP3r

 *michel7 wrote:*   

> Habt ihr euch schon überlegt ein Plaket dem Briefkasten zu spenden?!

 

*g* ja, wenn er powered by gentoo linux ist, warum ned  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

Die lassen mich leider nicht bei Strato ins rechenzentrum zu meinem rooti.

----------

## chrib

Bevor ich jetzt damit anfange meine Rechner zu bekleben, möchte ich eben noch allen an der Aktion beteiligen Personen für ihren Einsatz/Mühe/Geduld/wasauchimmer danken.

----------

## Anarcho

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Die lassen mich leider nicht bei Strato ins rechenzentrum zu meinem rooti.

 

Falls du doch durchkommst, dann kannst du meinen direkt mit versorgen  :Wink: 

----------

## Pumpkin

Juhu,

da hat sich das Warten ausgezahlt... Sind nette Sticker geworden...

Schönen Dank

----------

## EleRas

Hi,

Mein erster Post hier und ich möchte mich direkt mal bedanken, die Aufkleber sind echt super, hab direkt mal alle Notebooks / PC's im Haus damit versorgt. Danke für diese coole Aktion und die Erhöhung der Einheiten  :Smile: 

So long,

Florian

----------

## blu3bird

Habe meine auch gerade aus dem Briefkasten gefischt  :Smile: ))

 *zervus wrote:*   

> Wo bleiben die Fotos?

 

Hier mal 2 Fotos, sorry für die qualität, mein handy ist leider keine digicam  :Very Happy: 

von weit weg

von etwas näher

sieht stylisch aus  :Smile: 

----------

## blice

Die aufkleber aufm Keyboard wird dich nicht lange glücklich machen. die sind nicht farbecht , 

bei mir hat sich schon beim anreiben der halbe schriftzug aufgelöst..

ein paarmal mitm daumen und rubbeln und ich hatte nur noch nen silber aufkleber ohne druck ..

edit: mein 200. Post ..cool

----------

## blu3bird

dann reib da halt nicht so doll dran  :Very Happy: 

hab genug von den dingern, wenn einer nur noch silver is kommt halt ein neuer drauf  :Smile: 

----------

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Kann man nochmals welche bestellen?

Mein dummer Vater hat einfach meinen Brief in Stücke gerissen, weil der dachte dieser wäre leer ... 

Tool, und nun habe ich keine mehr  :Sad: 

----------

## borsdel

moinsen,

erstmal noch herzlichen dank an die initiatoren für die mühen & arbeit und toll, dass des endlich noch geklappt hat  :Smile: )

zur qualität:

ja, den schriftzug bekommt man mit dem fingernagel weg, aber wer rubbelt da mit nem fingernagel dran (es sei denn um zu schaun, ob nen "designed for windoof" unterklebt  :Wink: ) und klebt das ding zb aufm notebook vor die tastatur, denn da nervt das dingens sowieso und ist beim tippen verdeckt.

mein tipp also: auf den displayrand kleben (bei desktop-pcs sowieso sinnvoll) und bei notebooks mit nem schmalen displayrahmen hinter/seitlich der tastatur anbringen.

ansonsten versorgt eure freunde - und vielleicht findet die aktion weiteren (großen) anklang und es wird vielleicht möglich, sowas mal in "blechschild-quali" (naja, wie die centrino, ati, nvidia-dingerns) über nen merchandiser anfertigen und vertreiben zu lassen (wegen dem aufwand).

ansonsten einfach toll die teile, habe schon alles zugebappt  :Wink: 

mfg borsdel

----------

## chrib

Ich weiss ja nicht wie ihr tippt, aber bei mir sind die Handballen über der Tastatur und liegen nicht. So kommen sie auch nicht annährend an die Nähe der ganzen Aufkleber auf dem Notebook. Ich habe einen Aufkleber direkt neben den Designed for Microsoft Windows XP gepappt, gibt dem ganzen einen nette ironische Note.  :Smile: 

----------

## michel7

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> Kann man nochmals welche bestellen?
> 
> Mein dummer Vater hat einfach meinen Brief in Stücke gerissen, weil der dachte dieser wäre leer ... 
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> Kann man nochmals welche bestellen?
> 
> 

 

Ja, es gibt noch einen Rest-Bestand.

----------

## b3cks

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> ansonsten versorgt eure freunde - und vielleicht findet die aktion weiteren (großen) anklang und es wird vielleicht möglich, sowas mal in "blechschild-quali" (naja, wie die centrino, ati, nvidia-dingerns) über nen merchandiser anfertigen und vertreiben zu lassen (wegen dem aufwand).

 

So welche?

http://filebase.b3cks.com/gentoo/artwork/gentoo_sticker_muster1.jpg

http://filebase.b3cks.com/gentoo/artwork/gentoo_sticker_muster2.jpg

SCNR.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## snIP3r

hab ja auch ganz vergessen, mich bei denen zu bedanken die das ganze angeleiert/ausgefuehrt haben!!!!

THX!!! fuer die wirklich gelungenen aufkleber. hab auch schon alle meine betroffenen rechner damit ausgestattet. fotos spaeter...

greets & nochmals _danke_

snIP3r

----------

## obrut<-

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *borsdel wrote:*   ansonsten versorgt eure freunde - und vielleicht findet die aktion weiteren (großen) anklang und es wird vielleicht möglich, sowas mal in "blechschild-quali" (naja, wie die centrino, ati, nvidia-dingerns) über nen merchandiser anfertigen und vertreiben zu lassen (wegen dem aufwand). 
> 
> So welche?
> 
> http://filebase.b3cks.com/gentoo/artwork/gentoo_sticker_muster1.jpg
> ...

 

so in der art hatte ich es mir auch vorgestellt. schade!

----------

## Finswimmer

@b3cks: Wo hast du die her?

----------

## b3cks

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> @b3cks: Wo hast du die her?

 

Das sind die Prototypen (bzw. ein Modell davon, das andere ist metall-glänzend) der Firma, welche ich empfohlen habe und die die Plaketten eigentlich herstellen sollte. Leider gab "Kommunikationsprobleme" zwischen dem Gentoo e.V. und der Firma. Um die Aktion nicht weiter hinauszuzögern und die Besteller warten zu lassen, hat der e.V. eine andere Firma beauftragt. Diese hat dann die Sticker hergestellt.

Die Plaketten wird es mit Sicherheit auf noch geben. Vorerst muss aber wohl noch einiges geregelt werden.

----------

## dakjo

Ja leider, es hätte so schön einfach seien können.

----------

## l3u

Also irgendwie hatte ich mir unter Metall-Plakette auch eher sowas hier vorgestellt: http://filebase.b3cks.com/gentoo/artwork/gentoo_sticker_muster2.jpg -- weil die Bezeichnung "Metallplakette" impliziert ja doch irgendwie, daß das Produkt aus Metall ist ... was bei diesen Aufklebern irgendwie nicht gegeben ist ...

----------

## michel7

Ah das sind Aufkleber?! Keine Metallplakete? Na super. Ihr solltet zumindest bei der Bestellung darauf hinweisen, dass es sich um Aufkleber handelt.

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo, das find ich auch ;-(

bin scho gespannt...

----------

## ian!

Schaut doch bitte einmal auf den Threadanfang. Ziel der Aktion war es einen Sticker ähnlich der bekannten Intel/AMD/Windows Aufkleber mit Gentoo-Logo und einem Schriftzug herstellen zu lassen. Dem sind wir meines erachtens sehr nahe gekommen, schaut man sich die im Thread genannten Referenzdesigns an:

http://linux-schlepptops.de/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=29

Diese Aufkleber sind auch "nur Aufkleber" und nicht aus Metall hergestellt, sondern ebenfalls bedruckte Folien, ähnlich dem was wir haben herstellen lassen. Wichtig hierbei ist vorallem für meinen Geschmack, dass diese sehr flach sind, dabei aber trotzdem den metallischen Effekt aufweisen. Dies ist auch gewährleistet. - Daher verstehe ich den hier in den letzten Posts aufkommenden Unmut nicht.

----------

## l3u

Der Unmut rührt daher, daß ich Metallplaketten bestellt und Aufkleber bekommen habe ... Man beachte hierzu insbesondere den Titel dieses Threads: "Gentoo Metall Plakette" (incl. Deppen Leer Zeichen ;-)

----------

## michel7

Das was im Shop vertrieben wird, heisst Aufkleber/Sticker/bedruckte Folie aber in keinem Fall Metallplaket. Da liegen Welten dazwischen. Ob sie metallischen Effekt aufweisen oder nicht ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Bezeichnung nicht mit dem angeboteten Produkt übereinstimmt und irreführend ist.

Bei dem linux-schlepptops.de, was als Referenzdesign angepriesen wird, steht zumindest überall, dass es sich um einen Streifen mit 10 Stickern handelt ...

----------

## SinoTech

Naja .. finde die Bezeichnung zwar auch etwas irreführend, aber mir gefallen sie trotzdem. Ausserdem find ich es supe das sich überhaupt jemand die Mühe gemacht hat das ganze von Anfang bis Ende durchzuziehen. Wenn das nächste mal noch die Bezeichnung stimmt, ist gut.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## borsdel

@all die nicht so ganz zufrieden sind:

ich finde die teile sind ein super anfang, sehen gut aus, sind nur vom material noch nicht so unverwüstlich wie gentoo selbst  :Wink: 

aber ihr habt alle mitbekommen, was für ein stress das für die initiatoren war und das auch einiges schief gelaufen ist

jeder kann sich also mal gedanken machen, ob er etwas besseres findet, das sich leicht vertreiben lässt (so spreadshirt oder cafepress mäßig, aber auch günstig) und die nächste aktion kann starten, da vorlagen zur genüge vorhanden sind, und internationale nutzer auch sehr interessiert sein dürften...

mfg borsdel

----------

## hoschi

Hallo, mein Laptop ist jetzt auch bestueckt. Der Threadtitel ist aber tatsaechlich etwas irrefuehrend, ist mir aber gar nie so aufgefallen  :Smile: 

Die Folie koennte etwas "fester" sein, etwas "hoch" ist er auch, aber da kann man ja selber modelieren. Gefaellt alles in allem.

<edit />

Der erste Sticker ist verschieden, habe ja noch 9. Wuerde sie aber nicht auf den Laptop kleben, nur auf unbenuetzte Flaechen.

----------

## michel7

Bei meiner Bestellung steht immer noch Bezahlung nicht eingegangen, obwohl das Geld schon seit 1 Woche auf eurem Konto ist ...

----------

## dakjo

Es sitzt auch nicht den ganzen Tag lang einer davor und guckt nach ob Geld eingegangen ist.

Ich kontrolliere das am WE und schicke die weiteren bestellungen raus.

*sorry* aber wir müssen alle arbeiten.

----------

## zervus

Hat denn wer Kontakte zum GWN? Ich finde die Aktion schon erwähnenswert, das könnte man dann noch mit ein paar hübschen Bildchen garnieren...

----------

## michel7

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Es sitzt auch nicht den ganzen Tag lang einer davor und guckt nach ob Geld eingegangen ist.
> 
> Ich kontrolliere das am WE und schicke die weiteren bestellungen raus.
> 
> *sorry* aber wir müssen alle arbeiten.

 

Bei mir steht immer noch "keine Zahlung eingegangen" ...

----------

## dakjo

So, ich habe soebend den naechsten rutsch Plaketten versand.

Sollten noch fragen zum Versand, oder der bezahlung bestehen, 

wendet euch bitte direkt an mich.

Vor allem wenn ihr schon bezahlt, aber keine Plaketten erhalten habt.

----------

## I.C.Wiener

Hmm, naja, also die Sticker sind schonmal ein Anfang... aber auf mein Notebook hab ich soon Ding nicht geklebt.

Leider sind die Dinger ganze 2mm zu hoch um sie unterhalb des Bildschirmes anzubringen und 3mm zu breit um sie irgendwo am Rand der Tastatur unterzubringen. Bleibt also nur der uebliche Ort unter der Tastaur - wo sie stoeren und binnen ein paar Wochen abgerieben sind.

Fuer'n Desktop Rechner und Server sind die Sticker aber ok.

Also erstmal ein grosses DANKE!!! dafuer, dass ihr euch die Muehe gemacht habt ueberhaupt sowas auf die Beine zu stellen.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine hochqualitative Notebook-Edition.

Folgende Eigenschaften waeren fuer mich wichtig:

- kleiner max. 2.5cm x 2.0cm (optimal waeren 2.0cm x 1.5cm)

- bessere Qualitaet (abriebfest, das Logo am besten gepraegt, so dass man es auch fuehlen kann, wenn man mit dem Finger drueber streicht)

- abgerundete Ecken (schaut einfach viel besser aus)

- schwarzer Rand (wie beim Entwurf und den Ubuntu/Windows-Stickern)

Dass so ein Nobel-Sticker dann nicht mehr fuer 50Cent zu haben sein wird ist klar. Von mir aus kann er aber auch 2-3Euro kosten. Allerdings braucht man ja auch keine allzu grossen Stueckzahlen. Die meisten haben ja ohnehin nur 1-2 notebook(s).

----------

## hoschi

 *I.C.Wiener wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine hochqualitative Notebook-Edition.
> 
>  kleiner max. 2.5cm x 2.0cm (optimal waeren 2.0cm x 1.5cm)
> ...

 

Dabei  :Very Happy: 

Dieser Sticker waere auch sehr geil:

http://www.hottemptation.org/night/logo.png

Gibts leider nirgends zu kaufen  :Sad: 

----------

## Vaarsuvius

also ich will jetzt keine werbung machen, aber falls es jemand interessiert:

bei linux-onlineshop.de gibts mittlerweile auch metallsticker (werden unter dem namen "Notebook-Sticker" verkauft). eins mit nem gentoo logo ist auch dabei. sind aus aluminium gemacht. hab aber bisher keine, kann also nix ueber die qualität sagen.

----------

## I.C.Wiener

Ich geb ja zu die Ansprueche sind sehr hoch, aber ich kleb halt auch nicht jeden scheiss auf mein 2000Euro Notebook drauf.

Die Aufkleber bei www.linux-onlineshop.de sehen ziemlich uebel aus. Ich dachte da an sowas hochqualitatives wie Intel es vor jahren fuer die Pentiums hatte. Das war nicht einfach hauchduenne Alufolie sondern ein duennes Alublech wo das logo richtig reingeztanzt ist. Das war natuerlich auch nicht einfach mit nem Tintenspritzer angesprueht, sondern da war richtige Farbe (vermutlich Siebdruckverfahren) aufgebracht - haltbar fuer die Ewigkeit!

----------

## xraver

 *I.C.Wiener wrote:*   

> Ich geb ja zu die Ansprueche sind sehr hoch, aber ich kleb halt auch nicht jeden scheiss auf mein 2000Euro Notebook drauf.
> 
> Die Aufkleber bei www.linux-onlineshop.de sehen ziemlich uebel aus. Ich dachte da an sowas hochqualitatives wie Intel es vor jahren fuer die Pentiums hatte. Das war nicht einfach hauchduenne Alufolie sondern ein duennes Alublech wo das logo richtig reingeztanzt ist. Das war natuerlich auch nicht einfach mit nem Tintenspritzer angesprueht, sondern da war richtige Farbe (vermutlich Siebdruckverfahren) aufgebracht - haltbar fuer die Ewigkeit!

 

Der Meinung bin ich auch. Aber das jetzige Logo was auf meinen Laptop noch pappt ist das Intel Centrino Duo logo - und das siht verdammt Schei** aus. Für 10 vernünftige gentoo-sticker wäre ich auch zu haben - aber gutes Metal sollt es schon sein - muss ja schliesslich zur magnesium-beschichtung vom laptop passen.

----------

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Wird es wieder neue Aufkleber geben?

----------

## hoschi

Ja, waere auch dabei. Aber in guter Qualitaet, nicht das Gepappe...

----------

## borsdel

moinsen,

hab vor kurzem hiervon mal einen bestellt, eigentlich nur zum test der quali wegen.

und ich muss sagen, die qualität entspricht sonnem xp-kleber, also dicke folie, über dem druck eine klarsichtfolie, damit die farbe nicht abgeht und abgerundete ecken. die qualität passt also.

wie ist denn das rein rechtlich? das logo ist doch eingetragenes zeichen vom verein. kann mohe-comp einfach solche dinger drucken?

achja, nen foto kann ich morgen mal liefern, wenn ich meine kamera finde...

mfg borsdel

----------

## xraver

Na die schönsten sind es auch nicht  :Wink: .

Das "Designed for" könnte zentriert sein.

Desweiteren, müsste es nicht GNU/Linux heissen?

----------

## borsdel

hier mal nen foto.

ja ich denke auch, dass die bezeichnungen nicht stimmen, und meine auch, dass die rechte fürs logo beim verein liegen!

wollte eigentlich nur zeigen, dass es möglich ist, solche qualität herzustellen...

mfg borsdel

----------

## ConiKost

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> hier mal nen foto.
> 
> ja ich denke auch, dass die bezeichnungen nicht stimmen, und meine auch, dass die rechte fürs logo beim verein liegen!
> 
> wollte eigentlich nur zeigen, dass es möglich ist, solche qualität herzustellen...
> ...

 

Danke  :Smile:  Habe mir mal 5x Stück bestellt ...

Btw, auch das alte Logo von hier hatte nur Linux und KEIN GNU/Linux ...

----------

## deejay

Moin,

die vorigen Aufkleber als Metallplakette, das wär doch was.

Würde dann auch wieder welche bestellen  :Smile: 

Gruß

deejay

----------

